#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-07
<Amacidia> So I guess I'm already to start contributing, I have test drive installed and synced the latest version of raring.
<Amacidia> Do I just work on Week 3 tests ?
<Amacidia> Orca perhaps?
<balloons> Amacidia, hello
<Amacidia> Hi balloons
<Amacidia> How are you?
<balloons> not too bad.. About to shut down for the evening, but let me answer your questions quickly if I can
<balloons> one of the was you can contribute is by writing/running tests..
<Amacidia> Thanks balloons. I'm thinking of starting off by work on week 3 tasks as indicated by the schedule. Am I correct ?
<balloons> Amacidia, yes, indeed go for it
<Amacidia> I do some programming at work, however I don't work directly with python.
<balloons> this is the close of the cadence week for week 3
<balloons> Amacidia, ahh.. well, if your willing to give it a try, we can help.. the python isnt too bad
<Amacidia> I can definitely look into this week for sure. I'm not sure if the classes being planned for this month cover writing tests do they?
<balloons> anyways, hopefully the iso tracker makes sense to you.. I'm generally around 1400-2200 UTC so feel free to ping, or email
<balloons> Amacidia, no, but we have hackfests
<balloons> there are some planned for this month
<balloons> it does cover this stuff :-)
<Amacidia> Oh well that would be awesome
<balloons> I don't have the dates handy, I think 3 are scheduled right now
<balloons> it was sent to the list in an email
<balloons> if you don't find the dates, just ask.. ;-_)
<Amacidia> I didn't join the lists too long ago...
<balloons> I'll be on my proper pc again tomorrow, so we can chat more then
<balloons> its night for me here at least.. so good night!
<Amacidia> Take care, nice chatting with you.
<balloons> nice meeting you! happy testing!
<pitti> Good morning
<Amacidia> Hey pitti
<Amacidia> I'm new to testing, so this might be a dumb question, but I'm looking at the daily iso tracker for raring and it doesn't seem like a lot of people have submitted test results, is that normal?
<pitti> Amacidia: yes, it is; we have some intense testing around milestones and regularly over the cycle, but not every day
<Amacidia> Thanks pitti, so would you say I'm wasting my time working on daily iso testing?
<pitti> no, feedback on those is always welcome
<pitti> we have some automatic tests to ensure that they install at all, but there are a lot of problems only humans can see
<Amacidia> sounds good
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, restarting ubiquity autopkgtest; that's supposed to work again, right?
<jibel> pitti, thanks, it's back to normal
<dkessel> hello :)
<dkessel> has anybody got time to look at my file-roller autopilot branch ? it is not listed and executed by autopilot, and I can't find my mistake
<dkessel> my branch is here: lp:~d-kessel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/file-roller
<zyga> roadmr: how are lp:ubuntu/$series/checkbox repositories related to the ubuntu source package for checkbox?
<roadmr> zyga: awesome question
<roadmr> zyga: I don't think there's anything that auto-packages the bzr branch and generates the package; from what I've read, uploaders are still required to build and dput the package in addition to uploading the branch
<zyga> roadmr: so they are related in theory but in practice that's just smoke and mirrors?
<zyga> roadmr: can we upload to lp:ubuntu/$whatever/checkbox ourselves?
<roadmr> zyga: yes to the smoke and mirrors (if I understand the material correctly)
<roadmr> zyga: and we should be able to upload there ourselves, yes
<zyga> roadmr: ok
<zyga> roadmr: that's pretty good actually
<roadmr> zyga: yes, it'll be quite useful
<roadmr> zyga: of course if we want to upload to non-development releases (i.e. SRU) we need to get approvals first anyway
<zyga> roadmr: wait, how does that work?
<zyga> roadmr: if there was a can_upload(package, repo) function, how would you specialize it for package=='checkbox'
<roadmr> zyga: I *think* packages are held in some sort of queue and someone has to approve them moving to the actual archive
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> at all times?
<zyga> or only during freezes?
<roadmr> zyga: I'm not 100% sure really, I need to read up on it a bit
<zyga> roadmr: ok, it would be good to get that understood
<roadmr> zyga: for the development release, there's no queue/approval needed if there's no freeze
<zyga> roadmr: and I'd like to get plainbox into ubuntu as well
<roadmr> zyga: after ff, of course, all uploads need some sort of approval
<zyga> roadmr: having plainbox in the archive would simplify some stuff for me
<roadmr> zyga: yay, we can go the debian route but I'm sure there's a way to upload to ubuntu first/only, man, so much stuff to read and so little time..
<zyga> roadmr: I'd rather just get it to ubuntu now
<zyga> roadmr: then if needed push to debian
<roadmr> zyga: makes sense
<zyga> roadmr: I got access to the QA lab btw
<roadmr> zyga: yay! I also got the vpn keys, haven't configured them though
<zyga> roadmr: we should sync this week to understand how to use that stuff
<zyga> spineau: did you have the time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/zyga/+merge/141865
<spineau> zyga: I've started. Need a closer look to the tests now
<zyga> spineau: thanks
<zyga> spineau: I'd like to get it landed to unblock the next branch which does a few big changes
<spineau> zyga: I understand
<zyga> spineau: also if there is anything that I can do to make such changes easier to review, tell me please
<balloons> dkessel, I'll have a look
<dkessel> balloons, thanks
<dkessel> balloons, i will be back later
<balloons> kk
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/zyga/+merge/142164
 * zyga takes a look at all the merge requests
<balloons> dkessel, hmm.. not sure what's going on with your tests
<dkessel> that makes two then :)
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> lol , I see it
<dkessel> btw it would seem logical to name tests by the executables or packages. which is not the case for terminal, for example
<balloons> hmm.. yes, something to think about
<balloons> what did we do for gnome-terminal?
<balloons> ahh.. just terminal
<balloons> ok, so kill the '-' in the name, then it works.. also you have some non-ascii quotes in there
<balloons> '
<balloons> dkessel, the reason is you can't have a dash in the python module name
<dkessel> oh :) lol
<balloons> yes, hence my lol when I saw it
<balloons> I looked at your filename and it clicked
<dkessel> meh :) but the folder naming would be ok?
<balloons> it should align
<balloons> so you should drop the dash there also..
<balloons> you could leave it and it would work, but it would be confusing
<balloons> and there goes your naming convention dkessel :-(
<dkessel> yup....
<balloons> underscores are allowed though
<balloons> potentially you could use that instead
 * zyga is unappy about https://code.launchpad.net/~sylvain-pineau/checkbox/bug1091633/+merge/141054
<dkessel> i've never seen an underscore in a package name, so it might work to replace dashes with underscores.
<balloons> I believe it should.. I'm not sure I'm a fan, heh
<balloons> but yea, it should work
<h01ger> underscore in package name will not work
<balloons> h01ger, why do you say that? I did a quick change and it seems to recognize the module still
<h01ger> because underscores in package names are forbidden by debian policy as they seperate the package name from the version
<balloons> h01ger, ohh yes yes.. I was speaking about python module names
<balloons> I think we crossed some terminology dkessel
<h01ger> ah, ok
<balloons> :-)
<dkessel> so using underscores would enable automation of stuff - a script could replace underscores by dashes and then know which package is tested
 * zyga looks at roadmr's patches
<roadmr> :)
<roadmr> thanx
<balloons> dkessel, hmm.. we could look to have a 1 for 1 replacement
<balloons> undersocre probably not a good idea as a character, as it's used validly for other things
<dkessel> hmm ok - i'll wait before i commit my renames :)
<dkessel> hmm python identifiers seem quite limited
<dkessel> and *_* is a valid unrestricted identifier
<dkessel> http://docs.python.org/2/reference/lexical_analysis.html#identifiers
 * zyga is back from dinner
<dkessel> is there an autopilot helper method to select a specific value in a combobox? if not, how would i do that given the item i want to select may not be at the same position in different program versions?
<balloons> dkessel, I've been working with alesage and thomi on getting introspection and gtk apps going.
<balloons> that I believe would be your solution
<balloons> for the moment, you have to assume the positionj
<zyga> roadmr: https://code.launchpad.net/~roadmr/checkbox/1084986-report-missing-dependencies/+merge/137702 commented but not marked as needs fixing as nothing here is really a deal-breaker
<roadmr> zyga: let's see
<roadmr> zyga: thanks! I'll fix all that stuff :)
<zyga> roadmr: don't feel required to test everything I comment on
<zyga> roadmr: I want to keep fluid coding possible
<zyga> roadmr: only when you also agree that something is better otherwise
<roadmr> zyga: the defaultdict suggestion looks good to me, what I'm doing is indeed kludgy
<zyga> roadmr: looking at it just now, typically I add a space after # but PEP8 won't complain if you don't do that
<roadmr> zyga: I didn't know += was that much slower, definitely good to change to join
<zyga> roadmr: it's great to see the comments BTW, they make understanding the 'why' part much easier
<roadmr> zyga: as for the formatting thing, I think it was for it to fit in 80-columns (otherwise pep8 tears me a new one) but I'll try to prettify it, and thanks for catching the lack of i18n
<zyga> roadmr: yeah, += in a for loop is quadractic while the same "" join is not, basically python does not overallocate string buffers since strings are immutable
<zyga> roadmr: yeah, I assumed as much, maybe you can put it ine a separate variable so that it's got more space
<roadmr> zyga: oh that sounds good, that way I'm not constrained by the surrounding indentation
<letozaf_> Hi guys!
<Amacidia> hey leozaf
<Amacidia> I'm new around here, submitted my first test result last night actually
<dkessel> good evening
<letozaf_> hello all
<letozaf_> Amacidia, welcome, well I'm not a "guru" in testing but I can try to help you :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, did you try autopilot?
<dkessel> yup i did. i started with the file-roller test conversion. i have converted the first steps, but then i got stuck.
<dkessel> now i know i used the wrong syntax :) don't use a '-' in a test file name :)
<letozaf_> :)
<letozaf_> so what do you think about it ?
<dkessel> i think it is nice. but it need some polishing and extensions to be more useful.
<dkessel> but they are working on it i heard
<letozaf_> that's great news
<Noskcaj> morning everyone
<letozaf_> good morning (well in Italy it's night  :D  )
<balloons> hello
<letozaf_> hello balloons
<balloons> hello, so let's see if thomi is about and see if he made any progress on the autopilot stuff we asked about :-)
<thomi> Hi
<thomi> I'm about
<dkessel> hehe :)
<balloons> Happy Tuesday!
<thomi> Thanks :)
<letozaf_> :D
<thomi> we just decided a few minutes ago to add a new feature to ap, which should help you guys a lot. We'll add a new command, probabvly something like this:
<thomi> 'autopilot launch gedit' -> will launch gedit with introspection enabled, so you can use 'autopilot vis' to look at it's internals.
<dkessel> =)
<Noskcaj> balloons knows its Tuesday, yay
<thomi> regarding the gedit introspection, there was an issue with the autopilot-gtk package in raring, which I'm told has now been fixed
<balloons> excellent.. so have you been able to get a successful example?
<thomi> so I should be able to push that branch now...
<balloons> :-)
<thomi> alesage: do you have your gedit example handy?
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol.. yes, Tuesday and summer
<balloons> I can be taught
<Noskcaj> :)
<alesage> hi thomi, yes you can find it at lp:~allanlesage/+junk/UDS_AP_session
<zyga> roadmr: as for UEFI, I'll make a small efi image for netboot testing tomorrow, do you think we could try spending a few hours on pair programming?
<roadmr> zyga: sure!
<roadmr> zyga: I didn't get anything uefi-related done today :/ so tomorrow we can certainly work for that
<zyga> roadmr: have a look at that email I've sent on tuesday last week please
<zyga> roadmr: the one with a few links to the wiki on how to get this up
<zyga> roadmr: I'd like to try that on a real machine
<roadmr> uefi + netboot notes
<zyga> roadmr: ok, till tomorrow then :)
<zyga> roadmr: if you can look at the rather big MP, feel free: https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/zyga/+merge/142164
<zyga> roadmr: no need to review it entirely, just post your notes
<zyga> roadmr: most of the diff is code motion
<thomi> balloons: this is what you want: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/+junk/UDS_AP_session/view/head:/tests/test_gedit.py
<roadmr> zyga: excellent, I'll have a look
<thomi> balloons: the two key things are: 1 - derive from GtkIntrospectionTestMixin and 2 - use self.launch_test_application(...)
<roadmr> zyga: for pxe netboot, we usually extract the iso and then patch the initrd on the fly. As I understand it, for UEFI we'd have to then reassemble the ISO with the initrd hacks, right?
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> doesn't seem to blow up
<roadmr> zyga: just some preliminary asking around, I'd have to review the initrd patches we apply, they may be unnecessary if a full iso (rather than nfs) is used
<zyga> roadmr: I honestly don't know
<zyga> roadmr: the way we boot today, we netboot the old-school installer, right
<roadmr> zyga: yep
<zyga> roadmr: but I really don't even know how that works, I understand how we pxe boot the kernel but what is after that is a mystery to me really
<roadmr> zyga: we also need a way to load our custom preseed
<zyga> roadmr: I could try to mimick that locally but raring still has no driver for my new laptop's eth
<roadmr> zyga: actually feel free to ignore me, I may be talking out of my ass since I haven't read the uefi page fully
<zyga> roadmr: preseeds are a part of the installer but how do we get there is something I don't yet understand
<zyga> roadmr: I think you are right in describing what works now
<zyga> roadmr: how efi affects that is unsure
<zyga> roadmr: from what I read efi netbooting is very primitive with free tools so far
<roadmr> zyga: I imagine something like building a custom iso with our preseed, but an alternative would be passing a kernel parameter, which may be easier than doing the meccano thing with isos
<balloons> cool stuff
<zyga> roadmr: and grub 2 has none of it
<zyga> roadmr: so grub somehow gets mixed with a mini iso
<balloons> ok, so things are working ;-) now just have to talk about using autopilot vis and looking at your dbus session
<balloons> dkessel, you still about?
<zyga> roadmr: so that a few stacks of tools get to a point where you basically do what you did in bios (after booting)
<dkessel> yes balloons
<roadmr> zyga: well last time I tried any form of uefi netbooting, I didn't get past the mini iso thing (felt too kludgy back then)
<zyga> roadmr: native-aware boot would be better but is not implemented by grub, efilinux (IIRC) has some code for that but it's still far cry from working
<roadmr> zyga: since it now seems to be the recommended way, I guess we will have to do it that way :)
<zyga> roadmr: we should ping cjwatson to know if there's some movement there
<balloons> so, want to try doing some introspection on fileroller?
<balloons> you needed it for something yes>
<zyga> roadmr: yeah, unless there's a more "native" solution that's what was recommended last time I've checked
<roadmr> zyga: yep. It's not even that late so I may have time to do a bit of experimentation today
<zyga> roadmr: ok, I'll take a break now
<dkessel> i wanted to manipulate a combobox, yes
<zyga> roadmr: I'll talk to you tomorrow :)
<roadmr> zyga: enjoy, we can continue this tomorrow
<zyga> roadmr: have a good evening :)
<dkessel> is a new autopilot version up?
<roadmr> zyga: enjoy your rosca :)
<balloons> alesage, the fix is also in the ppa right?
<balloons> If I remember your not on raring dkessel
<alesage> balloons, correct--please ping if you find different :)
<dkessel> balloons, i have setup a quantal vm
<dkessel> alesage, autopilot-gtk_0.1-0ubuntu0 is the old version, right?
<balloons> apt-cache show libautopilot-gtk0
<alesage> dkessel, yes--
<balloons> I have Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1+bzr14pkg0raring1
<alesage> dkessel, install libautopilot-gtk-dev
<dkessel> got that
<alesage> and actually dkessel you may want to remove autopilot-gtk_0.1bla
<alesage> as it's from before a renaming
<dkessel> oh ok
<dkessel> bug: autopilot is missing --version ;)
<dkessel> ok got the same version as balloons now
<balloons> :-)
<dkessel> now how do i run file-roller with introspection?
<balloons> ok, so autopilot has this tool called autopilot vis
<dkessel> yeah, i tried that
<thomi> dkessel: very soon you'll be able to do 'autopilot launch file-roller'
<balloons> you can try running it now.. by default, you'll see unity as a connection
<thomi> dkessel: right now you need this:
<thomi> alesage: I forgot what the env variable is... remind us please?
<balloons> thomi types faster than me ;-)
<alesage> thomi GTK_MODULES=autopilot-gtk:$GTK_MODULES file-roller, I believe
<alesage> dkessel ^^
 * dkessel tries
<dkessel> alesage, aaah :) and there is a new "Root" connection
<alesage> dkessel, and a pile of GTK+ widgets underneath :)
<thomi> dkessel: yeah, that's the one
<balloons> all sorts of stuff
 * dkessel spends the next day poking around in gtk stuff :)
<thomi> dkessel: please let us know if you find problems
 * thomi writes 'autopilot launch' now
<thomi> shouldn't take too long
<dkessel> hmm - hard to identify a program. both name and title of the gtkwindows are empty ?
<thomi> dkessel: Gtk seems to create a lot of garbage in it's widget tree
<thomi> dkessel: the bits you're looking for will be in there somewhere
<alesage> dkessel, it takes some digging
<dkessel> ok
<thomi> but it's a lot less clean that a Qt app for sure
<thomi> the standard practise is to write a class called an 'emulator' that retrieves the useful bits from the introspection tree for your tests
<balloons> you have some unity emulators in this way
<balloons> but it would be good to get some gtk examples.. so we can work on that know
<balloons> thomi, actually does it make sense to have emuators for us?
<balloons> would we be able to avoid writing one for each app?
<thomi> balloons: it makes sense to have functions that get commonly used components.... so if the component chsanges it's position in the introspection tree you don't need to update all your tests
<thomi> 'emulator' is a terrible term for non-unity tests I realise
<thomi> so yeah, I think it makes sense
<dkessel> ok, it is a start. i have the dialog and i have identified some of the components in it. however, for the test, i guess the "id" attribute values are generated at runtime? so i would have to guess and write some code like "get the first combobox in this dialog and select entry xyz in there"
<thomi> dkessel: alesage: the way to do this is to find something unique to that widget. If the app is well written, you can say "select the ComboBox with the name 'someUniqueName'"
<balloons> dkessel, Im also having a look around
<thomi> if that's not possible, you may need to get a bit more creative - select the dialog box, then iterate over it's children or something similar
<thomi> pro tip: autopilot's select_single, select_many and get_children_by_type are all very powerful - you can specify several filters...
<dkessel> thomi, balloons : i guess the real thing would be submitting patches upstream to get some real names in there...
<thomi> for example:
<thomi> combo_box_widget = app.select_single('ComboBox', name='foobar', someOtherProperty=123)
<alesage> dkessel is this bug relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-gtk/+bug/1082391
<thomi> the first parameter is the type name. The other parameters are filters to apply to the selection
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1082391 in autopilot-gtk "Needs proper widget identifiers" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> I guess having the widget ids visible would certainly help
<thomi> alesage: did ted come back to you with anything useful WRT that?
<alesage> thomi yes I got a brief intro, we'd have to decide how to expose 'em
<dkessel> yes, alesage - i guess that "affects me" ;)
<thomi> alesage: easy to do?
<alesage> thomi unknown, I'll have to review :/
<alesage> thomi will study for AWG and discuss then?
<balloons> a search would be helpful :-)
<thomi> balloons: in the vis tool?
<balloons> yea, that would work around the annoying widget spam
<balloons> in the interim
<dkessel> hm autopilot -h says: "Opens visualisation in xdot when not passed an output path to write file to. is it still possible to dump the entire tree to a file?
<dkessel> oops... missing " after "to."
<thomi> dkessel: oops, that's a bug
<thomi> dkessel: we haven't used xdot for a while, I'll clean up the help string
<dkessel> ok :)
<dkessel> i don't like dot files anyway
<thomi> graphvis can't handle trees of that size anyway
<thomi> ...which is why we stopped using it
<dkessel> yup - it crashed when i handled it a graph of our producation software once too....
<dkessel> thanks for your work so far guys!
<dkessel> ...and i'm off
<balloons> bah.. I cannot find the popup in the tree ;-(
<balloons> any thoughts on finding a pop-up window.. in this case, the gedit prefs window?
<balloons> I'm guessing it's a child somewhere.. hmm
<balloons> sadface.. I simply can't find it..
<alesage> balloons, yeah this can be quite frustrating :(
<balloons> I thought I had it.. maybe spawning under the gtkmenu tree.. but nope
<alesage> balloons beware having to 'refresh' the autopilot vis tree--thomi sez it's possible to do so by clicking on a root node, then the child nodes are refreshed
<alesage> balloons, if you're looking at a modal dialog then it's probably all the way up the tree
<balloons> alesage, ok.. not sure what you mean
<thomi> that's another feature we need. balloons if you file a bug I'll try and get around to doing it...
<balloons> I have to click the top level root node perhaps
<balloons> thomi, a search you mean? It would make this much easier
<balloons> and I could ignore the nonsense spawning
<thomi> balloons: both a search function, and a way to explicitly refresh the tree
<balloons> alesage, lol.. I'm not going to look through it again, but I'm noting it
<balloons> thomi, ok, let me file request
<balloons> I'll go through it again tomorrow
<balloons> I want to see if what I've got works without that
<balloons> AttributeError: 'BamfWindow' object has no attribute 'select_single'
<balloons> alright.. good night all.. good stuff, glad this is working now..
<balloons> have to parse through it a bit, and the enhancements your making will clean this up nicely
<balloons> thanks again
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-08
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> Bonjour jibel, comment vas-tu?
<jibel> Bonjour pitti , ça va et toi ?
<pitti> ça va bien, merci
<pitti> jibel: le premiér Taekwondo hier était dur :)
<jibel> pitti, Aïe aïe! Stop for 2 weeks, train for 2 months
<zyga> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening zyga
<pitti> jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ is already with --check, right?
<jibel> pitti, right, do you prefer to run with build only first ?
<pitti> jibel: no, I just wanted to confirm
<pitti> jibel: what triggers them at the moment?
<jibel> pitti, revision numbers are checked every 15 min and jobs are triggered if it changed or if it's a new packag
<jibel> e
<pitti> jibel: hm, odd; https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-gvfs/ hasn't been updated since Dec 28
<jibel> pitti, let me look
<jibel> pitti, last commit was 11days ago according to git which corresponds to last run, do I miss something?
<jibel> oh, I disabled rebuild on dependency changes for the moment as it was rebuilding everything again and again and wanted to improve that behavior but didn't have time yet.
<jibel> so currently if a failure is caused by a dependency and a new version of the dependency has been uploaded then packages that depend on it are not rebuilt
<pitti> jibel: argh, sorry, was mixing this up with another module
<cprofitt> does anyone know if Ubuntu Friendly is still an active project?
<zyga> cprofitt: I think it is
<zyga> cprofitt: ara knows best I think
<cprofitt> thanks zyga
<cprofitt> I am trying to figure out why submissions I have made are not showing up... so I can correct the issue (making the assumption that the error is on my end)
<cprofitt> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly/+question/216241
<ara> cprofitt, it is still active, in the sense that it is working, but not active in the sense of maintained
<cprofitt> I asked the question, but got no response so was not sure if it was active any more
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> thanks ara
<ara> cprofitt, actually, I wanted to start in 2013 a call for maintainers
<zyga> ara: hmm
<zyga> ara: I'm up
<ara> zyga, as a community project
<cprofitt> ara perhaps we can work together on that... I may not have the technical skills but would be willing to try
<cprofitt> and I can definately blog about it - and the need
<zyga> ara: the goal is very useful to the community, it just needs some implementation and ease of use
<cprofitt> +1 zyga
<zyga> cprofitt: sure, that sounds good
<zyga> ara: is friendly source code on launchpad?
<ara> yes, ubuntu-friendly is the project, and launchpad-results to store results
<zyga> cprofitt: what would you like to accomplish with ubuntu friendly?
<jibel> pitti, no problem, anyway result is the same after a rebuild with all the deps https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-gvfs/7/artifact/gvfs.log
<cprofitt> zyga: well... in the end have a lot of models listed...
<cprofitt> from my perspective to make it more friendly I would like to see some sort of notification go to the user who submitted the results if the results will not be used
<cprofitt> that way they know that the results were not just 'lost'
<cprofitt> I know how to find my results after doing some research, but I still am not sure if or why they are not available
<cprofitt> so better feedback to the users making submissions would be the key thing I would like to see
<zyga> I think that automated submissions are a pain, it'd be much better to start off with something that takes 2-3 minutes to finish (start friendly client, gather hardware profile, send to friendly with possible user comments and several check-boxes for common issues)
<zyga> (I mean the full checkbox client, asking users to do long, mudane testing)
<cprofitt> Hmm... perhaps a 'quick submission' and then a 'full submission'?
<cprofitt> I think there is value to the complete submission
<zyga> sure there is but I'd rather have 10x the number of "this laptop feels okay to me" submissions than the current number of detailed but hard-to-quantify datasets
<zyga> and that does not need any actual testing
<zyga> friendly could start two weeks after installation
<zyga> and ask the user for some (optionally anonymous) feedback on their hardware
<zyga> just a few things, something that everyone would complete without difficulty or effort
<cprofitt> I would like to gather metrics on how many submissions have been made vs. how many have been approved
<cprofitt> it would be interesting to know if the issue is that the process is too long or that we have a large number of rejected submissions
<zyga> Simple screen, a few items to confirm ("suspend generally works", "wifi works", etc), some simple pictures for oveal feeling (utter rubbish, okay but with problems and tinkering, good out of the box, flawless, etc)
<cprofitt> I do agree the goal would be to get more results in the results available to others
<zyga> cprofitt: once you have >N submissions for similar hardware you can just display that
<zyga> cprofitt: and say, white-list some comments if we ever display them
<zyga> cprofitt: with possible link to ubuntu forums (it'd be neat if we could generate links for particular hardware types)
<zyga> cprofitt: where users can sign up and talk on a already moderated forum
<cprofitt> hmm...
<zyga> cprofitt: I think that the current process is much too formal, it does not appeal to typical users
<cprofitt> that is a good idea -- what about linking to askbuntu 'tag' as well?
<zyga> perfect I think
<zyga> I don't use either askubuntu or forums actively
<zyga> but the idea of connecting users that have the same hardware is powerful
<zyga> it just needs to be executed right
<zyga> good stuff will happen there, friendly will just be the conduit
<zyga> cprofitt: the separate thing is pre-shopping/purchase search
<zyga> cprofitt: friendly should appeal to such users as well but it's harder to execute
<zyga> cprofitt: as users have little understanding that the device name is nearly worthless
<zyga> cprofitt: and thus a piece of hardware called "foo" can range from supported to unsupported, low to high-end, amd or intel with random soup of internal components (wifi, gpu) that cause problems
<zyga> cprofitt: without a good idea on how to solve that I think this is a lost cause
<cprofitt> I agree... that is why I like the in-depth testing
<zyga> cprofitt: how is that getting people to know if a given device in the store is ubuntu friendly?
<cprofitt> because it will detail the internal components that can change within the same model
<cprofitt> Lenovo T530s for example have several actual models
<zyga> cprofitt: yeah but those components are not displayed on the box
<cprofitt> including a CTO that is custom selected components
<cprofitt> I would not want to have results so generic that someone thinks model X would work... they go buy it... and then it does not work
<zyga> cprofitt: frankly I don't know what the solution for this problem is, I don't know of anything that would allow you to get some estimate that hardware X will work, beyond the high-end professional devices that sometimes have less variablility in them
<zyga> cprofitt: one might toy with a boot-n-see approach but shopping malls don't allow one to do that
<cprofitt> some of the high-end professional deveice have much more variation than the low end stuff
<cprofitt> my local computer shops allow a USB boot
<cprofitt> but I think Ubuntu Friendly should be able to be a good guide.
<zyga> cprofitt: it would be interesting to see purchase trends
<zyga> cprofitt: then there is desktop vs laptop which some people might use ubuntu friendly for (to pick components)
<cprofitt> I agree we need to tweak the process for submissions... I will look at the way things are displayed as well.
<zyga> cprofitt: cool
<cprofitt> Perhaps we should have a survey about what others find good/bad about both parts
<cprofitt> you and I may not represent a broad enough perspective
<zyga> cprofitt: who would you survey?
<zyga> cprofitt: I agree
<zyga> cprofitt: I suspect that there are broad differences in some regions
<cprofitt> we could blog about it... link from Ubuntu Friendly etc
<zyga> cprofitt: (south america, india)
<zyga> cprofitt: that sounds good, I think it's worth blogging to start a discussion and get some extra points of view
<cprofitt> we could then include that region information in the survey
<zyga> cprofitt: yeah
<zyga> cprofitt: or even link region and sale date and tell people that opt in that somoene in their vicinity got a ubuntu laptop they can recommend :)
<cprofitt> I will try to get a blog post out tonight
<cprofitt> ara is that ok?
<zyga> (let's not get ahead of ourselves)
<cprofitt> I do not want to step on any plans you have
<zyga> cprofitt: I think that it's worth talking to more people to get some perspective and understand if the issues with current ubuntu friendly that they see map to what we've discussed
<ara> cprofitt, zyga: what's the summary?
<zyga> ara: I think that friendly needs a reboot to realistically help users, we'd like to scope the community for input and present some ideas to them (stuff we've discussed here, among others simple submissions, facilitating discussions on the ubuntu forum/ask ubuntu and localizing the data so people see results relevant to where they live)
<zyga> cprofitt: what did I miss?
<zyga> ara: also, discuss how laptop (unitary) vs desktop (parts) problem should be (if at all) handled
<cprofitt> ara - we would like to blog about making Ubuntu Friendly a community project that slowly moves towards improving the usability of both the submission of results and the overall quality of the results people can search
<zyga> since laptops make the most sales in PC for some time now I'd totally skip prebuilt PCs
<cprofitt> in the short term I think we might like to put together a survey to get more information from people who use Ubuntu friendly
<cprofitt> to see what needs to be improved from a data driven perspective
<zyga> cprofitt: I think we won't get that -- they don't read our blogs
<zyga> cprofitt: we'll get feedback from other hackers on their (regional) view on this
<cprofitt> zyga: I am on planet so it sholuld get read
<cprofitt> we can also ensure that some information gets out with UWN
<zyga> cprofitt: people that read planet.*.* are hardly the audience for friendly :)
<cprofitt> true, but their opinions are not invalid
<zyga> cprofitt: I agree
<zyga> cr3: hey, long time no see!
<cr3> zyga: hey dude, been visiting family in another timezone, so not much overlap. how were the holidays?
<zyga> cr3: very long! I got so lazy I'm glad to be working again
<ara> zyga, cprofitt: but, who would implement those ideas?
<zyga> ara: who knows, maybe there's an eager soul out there that just wants to help and looks for a project
<zyga> ara: that's how I started with ubuntu years ago
<zyga> ara: we need visibility to hackers!
<zyga> ara: all that we do in our day jobs makes that easier
<cr3> zyga: I'm always afraid to forget how to type but it's like riding a bike
<zyga> cr3: would you believe I never had a bike or learned to ride one?
<roadmr> klqweuasd qwehasd qwewh
<cr3> zyga: ironically, I rode a bike for the first time in many years during the holidays and it too is like riding a bike
<zyga> cr3: (well I did learn but my total hours on a bike are less than 24 probably)
<cr3> zyga: that's certainly uncommon, which reminds me that I met a few people that couldn't swim during the holidays
<zyga> cr3: not everyone lives near bodies of water sufficient to foste that
<zyga> cr3: bikes are arguably more common :)
<cr3> roadmr: drinking and typing will cause that
<patdk-wk> heh, like my dad?
<zyga> roadmr: your klingon is getting better
<patdk-wk> he had never seen water
<roadmr> cr3: qweasd gfhljk zcx pouq rt
<patdk-wk> joined the navy
<patdk-wk> and after weeks, finally past the required floating requrement
 * zyga reads unittest/runner.py
<zyga> cr3: are you working with python in your day job?
<cr3> roadmr: a monkey poured coffee in my boots (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuOvqeABHvQ&t=6m45s)
<cr3> zyga: very little but I can't say the other languages I use :)
<zyga> cr3: heh, ok
<roadmr> awesome!
<roadmr> he's using Java! can't say out of shame!!!
<cr3> roadmr: that's how you sound to me :)
<zyga> hahaha
<cr3> roadmr: I was expecting a microsoft related joke but java is pretty low too :)
<cr3> roadmr: you'll be pleased to know that windows 8 has made a few more microsoft haters around me
<roadmr> cr3: here's a microsoft related joke: "microsoft"
<zyga> cr3: are you using win8 at work yourself?
<roadmr> cr3: hehe, but they'll eventually adjust. People adjusted to the ribbon after all...
<cr3> zyga: nobody is, windows 8 came up following the holidays where geeks see their families to troubleshoot computer problems. isn't that how it works for you?
 * zyga sees how test runner invokes test cases
<cr3> "you're into computers, can you fix mine?"
<zyga> cr3: my family is too remote to do that now
<cr3> zyga: that's why you moved?
<zyga> hahaha
<zyga> no :-)
<cr3> zyga: that's alright, you can tell us, we won't tell anyone in this public channel :)
<roadmr> install Ubuntu - "there, I fixed it"
<roadmr> what, you can read email and watch gangnam on Ubuntu, what more can you possibly want?
<dkessel> roadmr, don't forget angry birds :)
<roadmr> dkessel: oh true... I guess my parents don't do that, that's why I don't consider it
<zyga> roadmr: you only need to show them ;)
<dkessel> lol
<roadmr> zyga: noo :D
<zyga> (sound of stretching rope, yes!)
<zyga> man, python unit test internals are insane
<zyga> aaah
<zyga> so that's how it works
<cprofitt> zyga: sorry I got pulled away
<zyga> cprofitt: same here, looking at some netboot stuff
<zyga> cprofitt: so for that blog message, I think it'd be nice to write something
<zyga> cprofitt: do you think we should just both write about that?
<cprofitt> Yes, I think we should both blog about it
<cprofitt> the more people blogging the better IMHO
<zyga> I agree
<cprofitt> ara could blog about it... perhaps I ping jono on it even
<cprofitt> since it is moving towards a community thing
<cprofitt> balloons might even want to get in on the action.
<zyga> cprofitt: balloons?
<cprofitt> Nicholas Skaggs = balloons
<cprofitt> zyga: https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs
 * balloons ducks
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> we are talking about Ubuntu Friendly becoming a community effort balloons
<cprofitt> and blogging about it
<zyga> ah
<cprofitt> starting the ball rolling to get that transistion rolling... and improvements to how it works from the end user perspective -- both submitting results and searching for Ubuntu friendly hardware to buy
 * zyga though for a moment, about a project codename balloons ;)
<balloons> cprofitt, yes,  UF
<balloons> from a testing perspective, we are trying to get a hw testing db off the ground called hexr..
<balloons> i know zyga is working on making a nicer client again for checkbox
<zyga> yes
<zyga> and improve the quality of the tests used by the current client
<zyga> I'll cut a new release soon
<zyga> and try to get the package into raring
<balloons> so the question is, what role does UF take on in the future? What goals does it have?
<zyga> balloons: that's a good question
<balloons> continue to be a "works with ubunu" db or something else?
<zyga> balloons: and one that should be answered, with authority, by someone who takes the maintenence over
<balloons> indeed
<zyga> balloons: I'm sure we can give a few ideas that can inspire people
 * cprofitt nods
<zyga> balloons: but the goal should be to find someone that wants to drive this
<zyga> and make their own choices
<cprofitt> I agree zyga
<cprofitt> I might be interested, but I am not sure if I would have the time...
<cprofitt> but I agree the person taking it over should drive those answers...
<zyga> right, it's not a job, it's the passion and will of someone from the community
<cprofitt> I think blogging about the transition and what the project could become to the community is important
<cprofitt> I feel strongly that it is important and should work well for ubuntu users and potential ubuntu users... right now it is one of the few ways to get a computer with Ubuntu and know you are not going to have issues
<cprofitt> having users get machines that do not work is not a good thing... expecially as we move outside the group that has good technical skills
<dkessel> agreed, cprofitt
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> so, just needs to be focused
<cprofitt> +1
<zyga> yeah, I agree, the focus on less-technical and more typical and numerous audience is what I think the project could excell at
<zyga> after all, we'll always have checkbox
<zyga> (we'll always have paris ;)
<cprofitt> I am at work right now, but I would truly like to understand what is required of a 'maintainer'
<cprofitt> we have to integrate those parts in to a system that is easy to navigate, but has quality results that are meaningful
<zyga> cprofitt: good point, both aspects (data and ease of use) are important if this is going anywhere
<cprofitt> I really need to spend some time on this after work today...
<cprofitt> to look at the code and to understand how the parts currently mesh together
<cprofitt> then to understand what a maintainer is responsible for
<cprofitt> balloons: will you be on in about 6-7 hours?
<balloons> cprofitt, hmm yes quite possibly :-)
<cprofitt> cool... I am getting pulled away right now... but I will try to talk with you about this tonight if you are on
<cprofitt> thanks
<balloons> bah, letzoaf isn't around yet
<dkessel> balloons, do you have the crash log for bug 1095453?
<ubot5> bug 1095453 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Changing download servers and updating crashes update-manager" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095453
<dkessel> i guess i have deleted it
<balloons> umm, yes
<balloons> that was when it wasn't autouploading stuff
<dkessel> could you attach the info? bdmurray can't reproduce it...
<balloons> yes, attaching
<balloons> it's 10 mbs
<balloons> gonna be a few for me to upload it ;-
<balloons> should be in your /var/crash folder dkessel
<balloons> also gonna try and re-create it again
<dkessel> i cleared it out the other day... :) but i can try to reproduce it
<balloons> I'm trying as well
<balloons> k it's uploaded
<balloons> yep, still crashes for me
<dkessel> aaah. i guess i should not have installed all update yet...
<dkessel> it does not crash when it only shows the "everything is up to date" message
<balloons> ahh, feel free to add that info
<balloons> perhaps that's bmurray's issue
 * dkessel watches his cat drug herself on catnip :)
<balloons> rofl
<dkessel> ... so what else could i do for ubuntu qa today?
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> I got to file those feature requests ;-)
<balloons> I was going to say I want to get the introspection example complete, so I can write the next piece finally
<balloons> any luck on your end using it?
<dkessel> oh right. i did not try it anymore yesterday. i should do that. maybe i find the right combobox in the introspection tree....
 * dkessel has found another bug
<dkessel> too bad my vm has "only" 1.5 gigs RAM... apport says it can't send the report because of too little ram
<dkessel> cd /var/crash....
<balloons> umm.. even via command line?
<balloons> hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Noskcaj> any idea why you get program double-ups when you install two DE's?
<balloons> what you mean?
<dkessel> hmm apport can't process a 64k .crash file with 1.5 GB ram? strange
<balloons> got many processes open or something?
<balloons> sounds really weird
<dkessel> nothing but the system settings and a terminal. restarting to see if it has an effect
<Noskcaj> i have xubuntu, then i put lubuntu-desktop on. i have two copies of some programs and because i installed all of lubuntu's stupid card games i can't just remove lubuntu-desktop to fix it. dkessel, that is wierd
<balloons> ohh yes
<balloons> removing a metapackage won't remove all the programs the metapackage installed
<dkessel> i have steps to reproduce for you :)
<dkessel> for both... the initial crash and the failing apport upload
<balloons> lol nice
<Noskcaj> balloons, sigh, after installing it i can't find why i would need lubuntu as well.
<dkessel> open system settings. choose "online accounts" (or whatever the name is in english)
<balloons> Noskcaj, you should have an apt history
<dkessel> signon-ui, if you know what i mean
<balloons> but uninstalling those packages in one go is a bit less straight forwar
<dkessel> meh. does not crash anymore...
<Noskcaj> balloons, i installed it along with 20 other things, so i think i will keep lubuntu.
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> you could force uninstall low level libs and lubuntu* and lxde*
<balloons> the install the xfce meta package again
<balloons> or use your hist
<balloons> anyways
<Noskcaj> to man ideas, and i should keep lubuntu, at least to amuse phill
<balloons> hehe
<dkessel> well, i'll just report that apport bug as i can't reproduce the other one after rebooting
<zyga> woot
 * zyga got support for test-scenarios in python3
<Noskcaj> balloons, are you getting anywhere with th qa-website bugs?
<dkessel> yes chromium. go on. crash without me opening you :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1096192
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096192 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a ubiquity/kernal changelog similar to the one netboot has" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1096446
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096446 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a timer, resetting for each testcase whenever the testcase is completed" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> yep, those two. plus there are a few bugs reported by others that are just sitting around.
<balloons> depends on stephane's time
<balloons> normally he is able to work the first month of the cycle on stuff
<balloons> it might have to sit for a few months, it depends
<balloons> the netboot thing should be easier to do
<balloons> err.. the kernel changelog
<balloons> letozaf_, hello
<balloons> wanted to ask about your merge
<letozaf_> hello!
<letozaf_> yes tell me
<balloons> using ~ doesn't work
<balloons> you have to make a global 'home' variable?
<balloons> it works for me
<letozaf_> on my notebook it doesn't
<letozaf_> maybe because I have italian keyboard ?
<letozaf_> I get ì instead
<letozaf_> of ~
<letozaf_> If I remember well
<balloons> ohh shoo
<balloons> that's no good
<balloons> well, regardless
<balloons> probably should put that in /tmp anyways
<balloons> but we should definitely avoid globals
<balloons> good to know can't use ~
<letozaf_> ok infact I did not upload anything becaus
<letozaf_> because I was not sure you would like it
<letozaf_> if you want I will try to find out why ~
<letozaf_> doesn't work and how to make it work
<letozaf_> not sure I will sucsede
<letozaf_> *succeed
<letozaf_> but I can try
<letozaf_> yesterday I saw awsome things, when will we be able to use them ?
<balloons> alesage, is there a good assertion for asserting a property exists?
<balloons> I see you doing this:
<balloons>         btn = self.app.select_single('GtkToolButton', name='FileNew')
<balloons>         self.assertThat(btn, NotEquals(None))
<balloons> that the best way to do it?
<balloons> letozaf_, it all works now, so we can use the mnow
<balloons> trying to finish the next piece of the tutorial, but aks away
<letozaf_> I wanted to try the new things about selecting menu items ect...
<letozaf_> but I'm not in a hurry
<letozaf_> tonight I have to go away in about 10 min
<Noskcaj> y
<letozaf_> but I cannot wait to try the new stuff
<Noskcaj> oops lol, that was meant to be in terminal
<balloons> ahh, well I'll be starting to push some of it
<letozaf_> I can connect from where I will go, but If you guys are still working at the new stuff
<letozaf_> I will start tomorrow
<letozaf_> will  I need to update autopilot ?
<alesage> balloons, I've been doing it that way yes--I'm scanning the docs for further guidance
<alesage> balloons, maybe we'll quiz thomi or veebers when they're up
<balloons> ok, it's working, so, can't complain ;-)
<balloons> just wasn't sure
<balloons> letozaf_, umm.. you'll need to check the gtk introspection dev library version
<balloons> are you on raring/
<letozaf_> yes
<balloons> then you should be good
<balloons> apt-cache show libautopilot-gtk0
<balloons> apt-cache show libautopilot-gtk-dev
<balloons> you want: Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1+bzr14pkg0raring1
<letozaf_> yes I got the right version
<letozaf_> but do I have to launch for instance autopilot launch gedit
<dkessel> hm could "apport fails to collect details on signon-ui crash on 2 GB VM with message 'not enough memory'" be considered a valid bug? i managed to submit the crash by upping the RAM to 4 GB...
<balloons> basically, you launch the autopilot vis tool, look at the app internals and figure out the properties you want to assert or look at
<balloons> currently, it's annoying because gtk apps spawn alot of stuff you have to look through
<balloons> dkessel, probably needs more memory
<balloons> however, you could ping the apport guys on what's goin gon
<balloons> and possibly it should take that much mem to submit
<letozaf_> balloons, I will try to connect later and maybe if I can I will try to do something, otherwise I will connect tomorrow night
<letozaf_> thanks
<balloons> letozaf_, sounds fine
<balloons> the autopilot guys are all on this channel now
<balloons> so feel free to ask them as well.. I'm learning this piece of it too
<balloons> :-)
<letozaf_> ahhh! I have to connect
<letozaf_> feel like I'm missing interesting things :D
<letozaf_> bye I will try to re-connect later
<balloons> letozaf_, ciao
<letozaf_> ciao
<balloons> a bondanza?
<dkessel> has anybody got time to confirm bug 1097423 ? i don't want to bug balloons today :)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1097423 could not be found
<balloons> alesage, another question.. so in order to use introspection I need to utilize launch_test_application?
<dkessel> bug 1097423
<dkessel> ?
<alesage> balloons, yes this adds the magic introspection-sauce so far as I understand it
<balloons> I lose all the bamf goodness.. I think some of the confusion of using the tool will be the multiple ways to launch an app, and the different methods availible once launched differ
<alesage> balloons, hmm
<alesage> balloons, I have such a special case for the indicators, know what you mean
<alesage> not feeling qualified to serve a solution though :) --what is it about bamf that you're missing?
<balloons> i'm somewhat ok with that.. I just want to propagate on the best practices for what we're doing
<balloons> more pythonic, less perlesque :-)
<thomi> morning all
<balloons> hello thomi
<dkessel> hello thomi, good evening
<Noskcaj> thomi, morning. i never understand why i'm 2 timezones behind you and i'm still on irc first
<thomi> Noskcaj: well, technically, I never leave IRC
<Noskcaj> ok?
<thomi> Noskcaj: often I'll check my email before announcing my presence :)
<balloons> thomi has become self-ware.. or at least his irc bot has
<Noskcaj> balloons, lol. thomi, so do i
<balloons> Noskcaj, you get up early
<balloons> 0630 right?
<thomi> ...or I'm super-slack
<Noskcaj> balloons, yep, i wake really early always
<balloons> ok so thomi we were chatting about a couple things
<balloons> 1) the best way to assert about a property (existence, non-existence, value)
<balloons> 2) The issues with differing ways to launch your test application (and differing methods available)
<balloons> also, I added those requests.. and I'll add a pretty please (along with the 'launch' functionality)
<thomi> balloons: ok, taking them off the stack in reverse order...
<thomi> no wait, it's a stack, so taking them in the correct order...
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> pop()
<thomi> 3) the launch functionality is basically done. It works on my laptop - just gotta do a bit more testing before I push the MP
<thomi> ...the new functionality will be available in the autopilot PPA right after the MP gets approved, and I'll talk to Martin about doing an AP release
<thomi> 2) you should always launch your test application using the launch_test_application method, provided by those mixin classes. This is the only way to launch an application and get the application proxy object, which you need if you want to do any sort of introspection.
<thomi> the other methds exist becuase in the unity tests we frequently want to launch some applications and see how unity handles their windows.... so the fact that those methods are so prominent is due to autopilots history
<thomi> 1) THe absolute best way to assert for the value of a property is like: 'self.assertThat(object.property, Eventually(Equals(123)))
<thomi> Eventually comes from autopilot.matchers module, Equals (or LessThan, Is, Not, Contains, etc, etc) comes from testtools.matchers
<thomi> however, that only works if 'object' is a part of the application you want to introspect. If it's something else, then you need to use assertProperty: 'self.assertProperty(object, property=123)' OR use a lambda function with the Eventually matcher
<thomi> to test for the existance of an attribute, use a callable with Eventually. To test that 'property' exists on 'object', I'd do this:
<thomi> self.assertThat(lambda: hasattr(object, 'property'), Eventually(Equals(True)))
<thomi> ...but in my experience most attributes are statically created, so you almost never have to do that
<thomi> does that answer your stack of questions? :)
<balloons> I believe so.. I'm working through converting my original gedit tests to use introspectoin
<balloons> then I'll push to you for comment.. for one thing I was using bamf set app focus, and sending keystrokes to open menus and manipulate the app
<balloons> now that we have introspection my assumption is I should only be sending keystrokes and mouse clicks for ? hmm.. not sure really
<thomi> balloons: still use the mouse * keyboard as you were, but now you can use introspection to make sure that the menus / dialogs / whatever have actually opened
<balloons> thomi, sure.. but I do miss the application to set/get focus
<balloons> *ability
<thomi> balloons: Is that required? Possibly we can make that part of autopilot - don't return until the app is launched and focused.
<balloons> thomi, I'd really like to be assured of where my keystrokes are going
<balloons> but no, not required I guess.. I mean, if something gets off, the tests will just fail
<dkessel> lol
<dkessel> what can we do about that "this is no official ubuntu package" warning when running appport for update-manager?
<balloons> funny stuff isn't it?
<balloons> I believe it's reported
<balloons> if not it should be..
<letozaf_> balloons, I have tried the evince autopilot test on my notebook with the ~ but as I already told you it does not work  I get a ì instead
<balloons> yes.. intl keyboard issues
<balloons> let's change it to go to temop
<letozaf_> ok
<balloons> and still avoid the global
<letozaf_> ok sure!
<dkessel> balloons, would that "not an official package" most likely be a bug in update-manager, or apport?
<balloons> I'd file with update-manager
<balloons> but again
<balloons> I'm 99.9% sure it's filed already
<balloons> and/or there's an explaination
<balloons> but I've seen it before
<dkessel> i'll check
<Noskcaj> balloons, are you able to pt some dates on the classroom wiki? i need to know at least a week ahead. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<balloons> yes, put your dates in
<balloons> I thought we had this discussion last week Noskcaj
<balloons> sorry
<balloons> pick any datetimes you like
<Noskcaj> balloons, oh yeah, forgot. it's just i need to go after spme of the others
<balloons> the first is happening this week
<balloons> so, go for it
<balloons> make something for next weke
<balloons> ohh.. who do you need to go first?
<Noskcaj> i thhought yours needed two be first?
<balloons> yes.. so anyone else/
<Noskcaj> no, just that one. do you if phill was going to do a Vbox session?
<balloons> everyone is as signed up..
<balloons> he was
<Noskcaj> ok, did he want me to co-host? i think i will do testdrive on the 24th (23rd for all of you)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> those dates
<Noskcaj> i will edit the date in now
<balloons> excellent
<Noskcaj> Is there anyone from the laptop team here, we need at least one of you to host some classroom sessions
<balloons> Sergio is intended to do so Noskcaj
<balloons> we'll see what he says ;-)
<balloons> k.. dinner time pour moi
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> thx Noskcaj
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-09
<cprofitt> balloons: you on?
<balloons> cprofitt, you caught me
 * balloons is reading
<cprofitt> awesome... sorry it is so late
<balloons> no worries
<cprofitt> so, what does a maintainer do?
<balloons> ok, so on the friendly stuff, there was dev team who built checkbox and maintained the site
 * cprofitt nods
<balloons> now, there is noone to maintain the site
<balloons> although, there are folks working on checkbox it seems ;-)
<balloons> so, from that perspective, I believe uf is written in.. heck I can't remember
<cprofitt> so it would involve maintaining the website?
<balloons> but it is a codebase of some sort
<balloons> so there would be some development effort, no matter how small or trivial
<balloons> you would need to keep the site up, secure hosting, make enhancements and updates, etc
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I assume some sort of database backend as well
<balloons> sure sure
<cprofitt> well... my last real coding was with asp.net and c#
<balloons> so, if you were to create a team to help do this, the previous maintainers I believe are willing to help you out
<balloons> to the extent possible
 * cprofitt nods
<balloons> they may or may not be around to help.
<balloons> regardless, they are keen to see it continue
<cprofitt> I would certainly be willing to attempt it -- would like to get more information on the framework and toolset
<cprofitt> I believe ara was one of the key people before...
<cprofitt> and I know she would like to see it continue as well.
<cprofitt> so what would the next step be?
<balloons> yes, ara and I have spoken in the past several times
<balloons> and your not the only one who
<balloons> s mentioned being interested
<balloons> so we should get all of your together :-)
<cprofitt> cool... we should get all of us together... I am interested in seeing it succeed and would really like to assist in that effort
<balloons> I'll add it to my list to send a mail out to all of you
<cprofitt> but being part of a team with someone who has a littl emore experience with the framework would be ideal imho
<balloons> yes, not sure what it is
<balloons> but I think it should work out fine
<cprofitt> cool... I am sure it will work out fine
<balloons> I don't think you'd have an issue
<balloons> excellent
<cprofitt> thanks... I am often cautious
<cprofitt> I never want to let others down
<cprofitt> thanks, keep me posted balloons
<cprofitt> I will try to blog about this as well.
<balloons> cprofitt, I think it would be in good hands to have you watching after it :-)
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> I certianly want to see it help bring more users to ubuntu
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> guten morgen pitti
<psivaa> bdmurray: hello, i have seen bug 1096014 for the second time in a week in the auto upgrade testing (using do-release-upgrade). just wondering if it could be looked at?
<ubot5> bug 1096014 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""SystemError: E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'" message during i386 lucid-precise upgrade of universe packages" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096014
<bdmurray> psivaa: I'll have a look
<psivaa> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> psivaa: I wonder if this has something to do with it
<bdmurray> 2013-01-03 22:43:54,474 ERROR IOError in cache.commit(): 'Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/eclipse/eclipse-pde_3.7.2-1_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<bdmurray> the Hash Sum mismatch message repeats for almost every package
<bdmurray> er, or Bad Header line
<psivaa> bdmurray: both runs have the above error you pointed out
<bdmurray> psivaa: that error might occur due to a networking or hardware issue
<psivaa> bdmurray: ohh ok, not sure what triggered this now. but if you want me to keep watching it for some more runs i could
<dkessel> i cannot get retraces from the apport retracing service because packages update too often at the moment :(
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> might be fixing it
<dkessel> i doubt it :) ah well.. i'll try again and see what the retracing system tells me tomorrow morning :)
<dkessel> wow - that "apport" user really has a lot of karma on launchpad :D
<dkessel> here comes another chromium crash...
<dkessel> balloons, add me to the people to mail because of ubuntu friendly
<dkessel> i am interested too
<balloons> dkessel, sure thing
<phillw> Noskcaj: how is the support for mini-iso going for test-drive ?
<Noskcaj> phillw, i am still incapable of getting the "other" tab to work, and i haven't heard of anything happening
<phillw> what was the bug number ?
<Noskcaj> one sec
<Noskcaj> bug 1079259, bug 1094804, bug 1094997, bug 1095432, bug 1077158. the final one is netboot.
<ubot5> bug 1079259 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "not lintian clean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079259
<ubot5> bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094804
<ubot5> bug 1094997 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive-cli only supports ubuntu and ubuntu-server by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094997
<ubot5> bug 1095432 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "powerpc should be included in testdrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095432
<ubot5> bug 1077158 in TestDrive "Testdrive should have a netboot repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<Noskcaj> thanks ubot5
<phillw> Noskcaj: does the server iso work?
<Noskcaj> i don't know, never used it
<letozaf_> balloons, sorry for yesterday couldn't do much :(
<phillw> Noskcaj: could you please try it? It is the next least smallest iso that does not have GUI on and is distro indepenent
<letozaf_> balloons, I had a look ad the evince autopilot test you modified, looks good
<Noskcaj> ok, i shall download the amd64 version now
<Noskcaj> while it downloads, i have some bugs that i need to confirm the fix for
<phillw> install it with nothing else added.
<phillw> it is CD sized, but any *buntu-desktop can be added to it.
<Noskcaj> ok, it's fine for it to be in a VM?
<phillw> indeed, but I want to see if it works under testdrive
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> the dpwnload is 13%
<Noskcaj> *download
<Noskcaj> btw, have a look at how buggy edubuntu is, its ridiculous
<balloons> letozaf_, good, I take it it's working then ;-)
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<letozaf_> balloons, but  I cannot understand how the improvements made work
<letozaf_> balloons, can I use them to improve the other tests ? or the evince one ?
<letozaf_> balloons, do I have to wait?
<balloons> what do you mean?
<balloons> sorry, I got a bit lost in that
<letozaf_> balloons, you guys were talking about a tool  "autopilot vis" and an "autopilot launch xxxx"
<thomi> FYI, 'autopilot launch' is now packaged in the autopilot PPA
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> well, as thomi said the nice autopilot launch feature is done
<letozaf_> thomi, thanks
<balloons> it's used for introspection
<balloons> so yes.. basically it will allow us to do some of the things we couldn't before
<balloons> best to talk in test specifics probably
<balloons> but you can see where I started modifying the gedit test
<balloons> some of it is checked in
<letozaf_> but can I get the autopilot launch from the PPA and start helping ?
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm bug 1088054, bug 1087409 and bug 1087848?
<ubot5> bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<ubot5> bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 Vbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<letozaf_> or do I just carry on helping as before ?
 * Noskcaj enjoys ubot5 flooding too much
<balloons> sorry, too many messages
 * balloons reads
<balloons> letozaf_, yes you can help
<balloons> and yes it's in the ppa now
<balloons> so, pick a test where you couldn't do something before
<balloons> then, let's talk about using introspection to help
<balloons> if you use the autopilot launch evince for instance, you can then run 'autopilot vis' to visualize
<balloons> it will show you the dbus session. then you find the data properties you need to look at or assert on, and boom your golden
<letozaf_> ok let me have a look
<balloons> hmm thomi I don't see an updated version on my box
<balloons> I've got the ppa..
<balloons> Version: 1.2daily12.12.10-0ubuntu1
<thomi> balloons: hmmm, let me check - I was sure it merged yesterday
<thomi> balloons: ahhhh
<thomi> I think the daily built versions are seen as being newer than the ppa versions maybe? I'll do some asking around
<balloons> yes, let me check
<balloons> i may have to force
<balloons> yes, I see the daily
<thomi> balloons: yeah - forcing it would work - just checking with fgintherto see if we can fix the versioning somehow
<thomi> hi fginther :)
<balloons> argh
<balloons> it hates me
<balloons> apt lies!
<letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> ok
<balloons> ok, old version is installed.. dist-upgrading, I believe it will pull the new
<balloons> yes, pulling from ppa
<balloons> ok, so 1.2+bzr100pkg0raring1 is installed, autopilot launch is a no go
<balloons> usage: autopilot [-h] {run,list,vis} ...
<balloons> autopilot: error: argument mode: invalid choice: 'launch' (choose from 'run', 'list', 'vis')
<thomi> balloons: should be +bzr114
<thomi> soooo fginther - are we no longer building into the PPA?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa has 100
<fginther> thomi, sorry, I had to relocate to a different room, still trying to gather all the data
<thomi> fginther: sure, no worries
<balloons> letozaf_, ^^ following this?
<letozaf_> balloons, sure
<letozaf_> thanks
<fginther> hmmm....
<fginther> thomi, yuck, the autopilot dputs have been failing for some time due to the package string switch
<thomi> haha, well, at least we caught it now :)
<fginther> thomi, we should just need to purge the package from the ppa and re-do the last dput
<fginther> ... 2 months later :-)
<balloons> lol
<Noskcaj> phillw, i have the server iso, what did i need to do?
<phillw> Noskcaj: see if it will install using testdrive.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> do not add anything to it when it asks, just leave it basic.
<Noskcaj> ok, so just the "default" testcase?
<fginther> thomi, balloons, I've dput a new autopilot package, hopefully it will show up soon with the correct version.
<thomi>  \o/
<thomi> thanks fginther
<balloons> let me check
<thomi> balloons: currently building: https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+packages
 * balloons is watching
<SergioMeneses> hey guys!
<Noskcaj> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you speak to Sergio about the laptop session?
<balloons> hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> I didn't reach the other Sergio, I thought you might have
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<Noskcaj> phillw, it worked fine.
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRER_Uj7h_I
<SergioMeneses> I have been reading about autopilot
<phillw> balloons: good news :) As testdrive is having problems with mini iso, I asked Jackson to try ubuntu-server iso with no additions, it installs fine. This is as close we can currently get to a mini-iso as you can add ANY of ubuntu family desktop systems to it :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, awesome!
<thomi> balloons: new autopilot packages appear to be baked in the PPA now :)
<thomi> SergioMeneses: Great work - the only word I can understand is "unity", but it look snice :)
<thomi> oh, and "autopilot" I guess
<SergioMeneses> thomi, jeje I'll add subtitles next time!
<thomi> heh. I keep thinking we ought to do something like this...
<thomi> I keep meaning to write a couple of blog posts about autopilot
<SergioMeneses> thomi, sounds really good
<letozaf_> balloons, thomi I've been trying to update autopilot packages, but up to now cannot get anything, did you try balloons ?
<Noskcaj> phillw, what are the issues with the mini iso?
<balloons> hmm.. it appears you reverted the naming scheme
<phillw> Noskcaj: they are dropped in as and when by debian. Ubuntu uses them as a build when it all passes. I'm sure I'm over simplfying this, cjohnston or one of the other guys know this better. But that was the mini-iso for idiots guide that they gave me :)
<balloons> yea letozaf_ thomi 1.2daily12.12.10-0ubuntu1+bzr114pkg0raring1 is not > than 1.2+bzr100pkg0raring1
<phillw> not cjohnston, cjwatson who is on -release
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go out... ill see you soon
<fginther> balloons, letozaf_ the version naming scheme for autopilot changed. You'll need to manually remove any already installed packages in order to update to the ppa
<phillw> Noskcaj_afk: I'm awaiting to be told off for asking in the wrong channel, but... it won't be the 1st time.
<balloons> letozaf_, this will work: sudo apt-get install python-autopilot=1.2daily12.12.10-0ubuntu1+bzr114pkg0raring1
<balloons> although, again my concerns about clean upgrades
<letozaf_> ok let me try
<balloons> fginther, k, ty
<balloons> and it works
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> lol..
<balloons> I may have spoke too soon
<balloons> anyways, letozaf_ give it a whirl
<balloons> when you launch autopilot vis, you'll see a sessoin named 'root'
<balloons> select it and you'll get the list of stuff for the app you launched
<letozaf_> balloons, yeah!!!! got the upgrade, I will give it a whirl now!!!
<phillw> hi xnox
<xnox> =) heya. is something wrong with our mini.iso? =)
<letozaf_> balloons, doesn't seem to work
 * xnox reads backlog.
<phillw> xnox: it is not supported in test drive (a bug is open)
<letozaf_> balloons, when I launch "autopilot launch gedit" I get a "No handlers could be found for logger "autopilot.introspection"
<xnox> phillw: well. test-drive is quickly becoming out of date, the original author is no longer that active in Ubuntu development, so I am not surprised it may have trouble downloading/runing images.
<balloons> i got the same
<thomi> hmmmm
 * thomi can fix that
<balloons> letozaf_, however, it still worked
<phillw> xnox: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1077158 in TestDrive "Testdrive should have a netboot repository" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> phillw: does mini.iso boot in straight VirtManager/VMWare/Virtualbox/kvw?
<balloons> leave it running, then run 'autopilot vis' in another terminal
<letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try
<phillw> xnox: the bug is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<phillw> it seems fine in my VM's, but not test drive
<letozaf_> balloons, well the vis window opens, but I can only select "Unity" is that ok ?
<balloons> no, you should see root as well
<balloons> if you don't then it didn't work
<balloons> try closing it and going through the steps again
<letozaf_> balloons, wait it exited with a "RuntimeError...@
<letozaf_> balloons, yes I will try to run it again
<letozaf_> balloons, nope does not work for me
<letozaf_> It goes out with "RuntimeError: Unable to find Autopilot interface"
<letozaf_> what am I doing wrong ?
<thomi> letozaf_: sounds like you don't have the autopilot fgtk package installed. Maybe alesage can help you with that
<thomi> (i'm on a call)
<letozaf_> thomi, ok thanks
<letozaf_> alesage, can you help me ?
<alesage> hi letozaf_ , what seems to be the trouble :)
<xnox> phillw: added the comment with paths to images. I have no commit access to Testdrive, so I'm not going to be hacking on it :p
<alesage> letozaf_, do you have the autopilot PPA?
<xnox> so hopefully Andres will patch testdrive and/or other users of it =))))
<alesage> if so, simply apt-get libautopilot-gtk0
<letozaf_> alesage, yes I have the autopilot PPA in my software sources
<alesage> ok letozaf_ super, pls do the apt-get and let me know the result
<phillw> xnox: thanks for your input, I cannot know what the error is. But as Noskcaj_afk is a firm believer in testdrive, it is only fair that we either support it, or drop it. You already know of my thoughts on supporting things :)
<letozaf_> alesage, just a minute...
<letozaf_> alesage, I ran sudo apt-get install libautopilot-gtk0
<xnox> phillw: well. I have no concerns about testdrive backend, it's a user friendly wrapper around kvm. But I don't use it myself, nor recommends others to do so. But if they do that's fine =))))) Noskcaj_afk you have the URL pattern all what's needed is hopefully a simple fix in testdrive to make it support mini.iso s
<letozaf_> alesage, got a ldconfig deferred processing now taking place as last line output
<letozaf_> alesage, and still get RuntimeError after launching "autopilot launch gedit" :(
<alesage> letozaf_, ok hmm
<balloons> you have the old stuff installed perhaps letozaf_ ?
<balloons> autopilot-gtk_0.1bla
<letozaf_> balloons, I got raring with autopilot PPA with all updates applied
<letozaf_> balloons, I am working on my problem with alesage ...
<alesage> balloons, we'll report in just a few min here :) about autopilot
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> Noskcaj_afk: when you are in the same Time Zone as xnox could you guys have a chat?
<alesage> balloons, problem stemmed from a packaging error, libautopiliot-gtk-dev appears to be required for tests, need to investigate
<balloons> standing by
<letozaf_> ok guys thanks a lot to alesage , I'm goint to bed now goodnight to everyone!
<letozaf_> alesage, will tell you all about it
<alesage> balloons, need some packaging/GTK+ advice, will seek out
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-10
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<cprofitt> balloons: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/ubuntu-that-was-friendly/
<pitti> Good morning
<psivaa> jamespage: jcollado: reported bug 1098144 for ceph i386 installations failing to reboot
<ubot5> bug 1098144 in Ubuntu Test Cases "i386 ceph smoke tests: the server installation fail to reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098144
<jamespage> psivaa, jcollado: I'm unlikely to get to that anytime soon; I would suggest we disable the ceph tests for the time being
<psivaa> jamespage: ack
<rbasak> Some autopkgtest help please. I want to write a dep8 test for an apache module, so that involves having root and trashing the machine. So to iterate on my test I want to use the testbed vm thing. If I do that, how do I get run-adt-test to use a package out of a repo, but with tests out of a local working directory?
<balloons> rbasak, running in the vm testbed should work fine
<balloons> did you try it?
<rbasak> balloons: I don't understand what syntax to use to try it with
<dkessel> good evening
<dkessel> balloons, bug 1097889 affects you ;)
<ubot5> bug 1097889 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097889
<balloons> rbasak, ahh, well let's step through it then
<balloons> rbasak, I take it you have been through the steps here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<rbasak> balloons: that's what I'm looking at
<rbasak> balloons: so right now I have a local unpacked debian package source tree with a debian/tests that I've just created in it, with control file, XS-Testsuite in debian/control and a test I want to run defined (I hope)
<rbasak> balloons: and to start with I'm happy to use the package in raring, which lacks any tests, to test with. But I want to run the test that I've defined
<balloons> yes of course
<rbasak> I've checked out auto-package-testing from bzr
<rbasak> So bin/run-adt-test...what? All the examples seem to expect that my test is defined in a bzr branch. But I haven't got as far as committing anything - it's juts local
<balloons> so, have you pushed your tests to lp?
<balloons> you can push it to a generic junk branch if you wish
<rbasak> But I have to push?
<balloons> rbasak, I believe I always have
<balloons> however, I'm trying to remember if you had to or not
<balloons> I feel like there was another flag you could set for local
<rbasak> -S looks promising
<balloons> Probably should add a local example to the page
<rbasak> But it isn't clear to me how to use it. It doesn't appear to take any parameters, but I need to specify the location of the local test somehow, surely?
<balloons> I don't have the flags in front of me
<balloons> let me go start
<rbasak> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517432/
<balloons> rbasak, see the 'hacking inside the testbed' http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/doc/USAGE.md
<rbasak> balloons: but I don't want to go inside the testbed. I want the complete result of the test (preferably with logging), based on the archive package version and the a local debian/tests directory
<balloons> rbasak, I know, I was just pointing out the example of using -S
<rbasak> Oh, OK
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> is jibel still about?
<rbasak> It looks like -S will use apt-get source or something, rather than sourcing from my local directory
<balloons> yes
<jibel> balloons, hello
<balloons> jibel, hello ;-)
<rbasak> I'm a bit baffled. I think my mind must work differently, but this seems like the most basic use case of developing tests that I'm missing here
<balloons> rbasak was working with autopkgtest and wanted to run his testcase without committing it to lp first
<balloons> see the scrollback above.. I don't think I've ever done it that way.. and I'm not remembering if it's possible or not
<jibel> rbasak, ah, running tests from a local working directory is not implemented as it was originally design to be automated, this is on my todo list but no ETA though
<balloons> i mean, since he wants to use the testbed.. as it's invasive to run otherwise if I understand
<rbasak> Yeah I won't be able to run it twice if I do it locally
<rbasak> Or I might, but that won't test the test
<balloons> jibel, yes, most of the time you would simply run it locally in that case n'est pas?
<rbasak> I don't think this would be safe for most server packages, since they generally need root and clobber the server's configuration
<rbasak> (for daemons, anyway)
<jibel> rbasak, as solution would be to start the testbed with -kl which won't kill the testbed after the test and will log you in, then copy your package and the tests into the testbed
<jibel> but if your test kills the testbed, you'll have to redo it every time
<rbasak> And then run adt-run in there I presume
<jibel> rbasak, yes
<jibel> balloons, I never run tests locally
<rbasak> How would I rsync or scp stuff into the testbed? Is ssh set up in some way?
<jibel> as usually your local system is not clean
<balloons> i've always started with a bzr branch, and yea, run in the testbe
<balloons> but in theory, you could stay local for a bit.. meh
<balloons> thanks jibel
<jibel> ssh on the testbed is listening on port 543XX on localhost, you can either ssh to the testbed or login and copy from your host
<balloons> I'm going to edit that page a bit with an explanation .. is there a reason you don't want to push to bzr?
<jibel> balloons, it is not really practical in the first stage of test development
<balloons> I mean, just pushing to +junk.. you want your code vc'd
<rbasak> I could push every iteration out to +junk, but that's painful and slow.
<jibel> balloons, understood, but I also understand the rationale of not doing so when one start writing new tests
<balloons> ok, I just want to feel out the 'recommended' way to go out doing this, if it's not to push to lp
<rbasak> I'd prefer to commit logical steps, rather than every tiny typo and mistake
<rbasak> Of which as a newcomer I'm sure there will be many
<balloons> this is true
<rbasak> The resulting history won't be useful
<jibel> anyway, next hackfest is end of the month, and I find time to implement testing from a local directory before that event
<jibel> I'll
<rbasak> jibel: thank you!
<rbasak> EOD
<dkessel> jibel: +1 for running tests locally :)
<Noskcaj> morning everyone
<dkessel> good evening :)
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm  the new testdrive bug? unit has already mad a patch
<dkessel> number?
<dkessel> do i need real hw or a vm?
<dkessel> oh right.. testdrive, not checkbox :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, bug3?
<Noskcaj> bug 1098080 i think
<ubot5> bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098080
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> I manually setup vm's
<dkessel> Noskcaj, great - I even had that the other day...
 * dkessel admits he didn't file/search a bug
<Noskcaj> i only filed the bug because unit made a patch instantly
<dkessel> Noskcaj, confirmed
<Noskcaj> ty
<balloons> ahh nice
<Noskcaj> on a slightly related topic, can someone confirm all the "new" bugs in the iso tracker, most are from me
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm still a bit confused about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1096446
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096446 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a timer, resetting for each testcase whenever the testcase is completed" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> and certainly stephane will be confused
<Noskcaj> ok, it was just a suggestion. but put a timer into each testcase that go's up one with every new build released and resets when the testcase is completed
<balloons> a timer?
<balloons> meaning?
<Noskcaj> like 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
<balloons> that incremented when?
<balloons> and what does it mean for it to go up?
<balloons> are you wanting some way to know if something has been tested.. like say in the past month
<balloons> week, days?
<Noskcaj> yes, i thought builds would be easier to measure it in
<dkessel> sounds like a sound idea. bonus points for sorting tests by last run date :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, dkessel well, that's the point of the dashboard
<balloons> reports.qa.ubuntu.com
<Noskcaj> i had no idea that existed
<Noskcaj> but it's for smoke tests
<balloons> yes, but I want to keep track of manual stuff there too
<balloons> needs to be built out
<dkessel> but you cannot see at a glance which which tests have not been run in the last days/weeks
<dkessel> i think that's was Noskcaj might have wanted?
<Noskcaj> dkessel, my original goal was to spread the iso testing time more evenly
<dkessel> ...and for that would help to easily see which tests have -not- been run in the last time, right. or am i missing the point?
<Noskcaj> exactly dkessel
<dkessel> balloons ^^
<balloons> dkessel, Noskcaj I agree
<dkessel> got to got, see you
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-11
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> pitti, man, you have an early timezone :-)
<balloons> gout nacht
<pitti> balloons: sleep well!
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va?
<jibel> bonjour pitti. ça va bien et toi ? I wish it will be a surprise-less day unlike yesterday :)
<pitti> jibel: heh, without jenkins crumbling underneath you, you mean?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<jibel> pitti, I forwarded you a feature request from jodh. He'd like to run tests in a container, inside the testbed
<jibel> this is for the case where a test can potentially kill itself
<pitti> thanks, I'll have a look
<apw> gema, yo ... we have boot speed testing going on on an ongoing basis right ... where is that so i can see when a regression was introduced
<gema> apw: it is not completely populated yet
<apw> ?
<apw> i thought you guys took that over like a year ago
<gema> we did and then we realised that the data we were producing was completely irrelevant with variation of up to 50% between runs
<gema> so we are refurbishing it
<gema> and some bug in the desktop hit us, but let me see how much data we have in staging, just a sec
<gema> apw: I was planning to have this up and running before the new year, but we got delayed
<rbasak> Battling with adt-run today, and the manpage makes little sense to me
<rbasak> How do I get adt-run to test using the tests in an unbuilt local tree, but using a package from the repository?
<rbasak> I feel that somebody could really do with going through all the documentation for the "developing dep8 tests for the first time" use case.
<rbasak> "SKIP Test breaks testbed but testbed does not advertise revert-full-system" - well OK, but I need to override that. I know that'll break the system.
<cprofitt> is Mike still using the jedimike handle on irc?
<roadmr> cprofitt: yep, he just doesn't seem to be online right now
<cprofitt> roadmr: thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-12
<dkessel> goood morning
<Noskcaj> evening dkessel
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-13
<Anonimous> hi all
<Anonimous> anybody Russian speek here?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-06
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> DanChapman: you've not looked outside I guess :p
<DanChapman> elfy :-) it's not so bad here
<elfy> torrential - hoping for a slight reduction before I'm off to work ;)
<DanChapman> elfy eek i did see briefly on the news last night that the West were going to get it quite hard again :-(
<elfy> yea
<elfy> gales here atm - though it should clear soon I think - it's likely to keep rolling in while the US has what they've got going on
<elfy> DanChapman: winds locally are ~force 10 - bit windy
<DanChapman> elfy "bit windy" lol! we've had no weather like that here  it's been the normal winter weather, kind of hard to believe its been going on elsewhere
<elfy> :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<jamespage> morning folks; I just dropped some DEP-8 tests from the waitress package and I think that its blocked migrating to the release pocket as Jenkins is still trying to run them! could someone take a look please?
<xnox> jamespage: generally jibel/pitti can remove those. Possibly cjwatson as well.
<elopio> good morning everybody
<jamespage> xnox, thanks for the pointer - I guess one of those would have the power....
<elopio> ping rhuddie.
<rhuddie> elopio, hey.
<elopio> rhuddie: how are you?
<rhuddie> elopio, good thanks, happy new year! How're you?
<elopio> :) I'm great.
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm working in some branches that need reviews. Care to take a look?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure thing
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/autopilot-tests1/+merge/200126
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/autopilot-tests2/+merge/200203
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/open_scope/+merge/200426
<elopio> the first two are in progress only because I'm moving things to unity.
<rhuddie> elopio, so I should start with the last one?
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, that could work better.
<balloons> elfy sounds like you aren't being spared a little winter craziness either. As you say, North America is in for a treat over the next couple days
<hggdh> balloons: and, out of morbid curiosity, how's the weather in Florida?
 * hggdh has 16F right now
<balloons> hggdh, 65F. But we're going to get some of the winter air this evening
<balloons> DanChapman, Happy 2014! How are you mate?
<elopio> ping robotfuel, how was your trip?
<robotfuel> elopio: excellent, thanks. no rain and the ocean was warm. :D
<robotfuel> elopio: I went zip lining on christmas day at Rincón de la Vieja
<elopio> robotfuel: I'm glad.
<elopio> I thought you were going to the other volcano. Rincón de la Vieja it's really nice and not so known. It's not easy to get there.
<rhuddie> elopio, I made some minor comments on the reviews, but they look great
<elopio> thanks rhuddie. I fixed or replied.
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks, I have approved them.
<elopio> rhuddie: I'll look now for the devs reviews.
<elopio> rhuddie: it seems the unity folks are on holidays today. So I'm going to switch to the push notifications to understand their tests.
<elopio> rhuddie: do you know anything about the project with design? I think we where waiting for a mail from John, right?
<rhuddie> elopio, yeah, for the design work following previous meeting we were waiting on John to get back to us
<elopio> rhuddie: what was the name of the project? We decided it wasn't going to be the sidestage, but I don't remember what was the other thing.
<rhuddie> elopio, just checking my notes... was it task switcher?
<elopio> I don't know. Lets blame all the kinds of alcohol they serve in christmas parties.
<elopio> rhuddie: content hub.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes that rings a bell. Content picker was also mentioned to allow you to select content stored on the phone from within an app.
<rhuddie> elopio, I think we were left awaiting more info
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, that's it. John Lea says he started the discussion between tvoss and jfunk.
<rhuddie> elopio, ah great
<elfy> balloons: indeed - I spent the day trawling for fish with a van :p - good to see you back - happy new year boss :p
<balloons> good to be back.. also was nice to be away :-)
<elfy> I don't doubt it :)
<DanChapman> evening folks
<balloons> evening DanChapman !
<balloons> I was just typing your name in an email, and poof, here you are!
<DanChapman> hey balloons how are you? have some nice time off?
<DanChapman> lol alwasy the way :-)
<DanChapman> *always
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm doing well thank you. Yes, I had some wonderful time off..  I didn't use the pc for several weeks
<balloons> only a good thing right? :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, it sure is :-) I don't think I could go that long without it though ;-p
<balloons> I used the laptop a bit, but I was purposeful to not use the main box
<balloons> no work :-)
<balloons> things like reading and going outside ruled the day
<balloons> good morning thomi
<balloons> welcome back!
<thomi> morning
<DanChapman> balloons, well at least you should feel all refreshed for a new year
<DanChapman> morning thomi
<thomi> thanks balloons, you too
<thomi> o/
<thomi> I trust everyone had great holidays?
<balloons> a very pleasant holiday yes
<balloons> yours sounded a bit busy :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, I have been doing a bit of wiki docs for ubiquity-tests over the holidays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Ubiquity . Could you give it a read over at some point once you have got your self settled back into the groove?
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!... happy new year
<balloons> hi SergioMeneses!  feliz ano nuevo si?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, indeed
<SergioMeneses> :D
<balloons> DanChapman, I most certainly will..
<roadmr> careful with the difference between año and ano :-|
<balloons> roadmr, oO
<dkessel> hey... good evening :)
<roadmr> balloons: heheh :) no worries, your sentence's context makes it perfectly clear which one you meant
<balloons> dkessel, howdy!
<Noskcaj> balloons, welcome back ;)
<Noskcaj> Did DanChapman ask you about the xubuntu-autopilot-tests?
<balloons> Noskcaj, thank you.. are you still on holiday?
<dkessel> balloons, hey :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, For a few more weeks, but my first day at work is today
<balloons> Noskcaj, anyways, no DanChapman didn't mention xubuntu-autopilot.. nor did elfy when I spoke to him :-)
 * balloons hands forestpiskie a cookie for keeping elfy quiet
<balloons> Noskcaj, what's up with them?
<Noskcaj> balloons, None of the core xfce apps introspect, but gthumb, simple-scan, and all of bluesabre's programs do, so we'll probably make a start on some test. Dan suggested we make a separate branch for xubuntu, to limit test dependencies
<forestpiskie> balloons: I ate elfy instead of cookies
<balloons> Noskcaj, glad to hear some traction is being made.. Sad to hear about the gtk stuff.. It was troublesome for us in ubuntu as well. I'm not sure if gtk3 is better or not in this regard
<Noskcaj> Maybe the gtk3 app might introspect now you mention it, i think i only tested gtk2 ones.
<balloons> it seems newer gtk apps are a bit better
<balloons> if there is a specific reason it's not working, and you think it's autopilot related that could be looked into
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera! come stai?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ciao, io sto bene e tu ?
<balloons> io sto bene bene ;-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D so you're back to work !
<balloons> back in action indeed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am stuck on reminders-app autopilot test because I have some questions
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I also think that that app is quite new and suppose I'll just have to wait for the developers to work on it
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes the app is still being developed.. I've not yet had a chance to go and look at your work.. I just saw your branch didn't land
<Letozaf_> balloons, I haven't proposed for merge yet as I wasn't able to test it on my device I just tested it on the desktop
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. did you many to land a basic test layout?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes and to logon to Evernote account
<balloons> *sorry, I meant to say. Did you merge the basic folder structure and a simple test?
<balloons> ahh.. excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I was wondering how you would manage testing on Jenkins will you create an account for testing or what ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, for now I am using a personal account I created
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) We've had some discussions about this.
<balloons> Yes, a personal account to test for yourself isn't a bad idea
<balloons> basically we don't want to depend on external servers for these tests, so we should mock them
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh sounds good
<balloons> it could end up getting complicated. Using a "test" account is always an option
<balloons> but I'd like to avoid it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will wait for you guys to decide what to do, anyway the basic folder structure and a little test are ready
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if I did not test on a device
<Letozaf_> balloons, but just on a desktop
<balloons> right. After I catch up with things, I'll circle back with you :-)
<balloons> thanks for getting started!
<Letozaf_> balloons, pleasure!  suppose you got a lot of work to do just after the holidays
<DanChapman> disc0tech, hey o/
<knome> slickymaster, pong
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-07
<pitti> Good morning everyone
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<pitti> hey DanChapman, hey elfy
<elfy> hi pitti - and congrats on the Tech Board thing
<pitti> hey elfy; thanks (have been doing TB for quite a while :) )
<elfy> yep - I know that too :)
<elfy> I might hide away - but after 7 years of it I sort of have a good idea of what's going on lol
<elfy> though I did venture out of the shadow of the forums to the community council
<DanChapman> Hey elfy and pitti o/
<DanChapman> pitti while i remember bug 1261685 I managed to break it down into a small test case which I attached to a comment do you need a new bug for it as that one is fix released?, I didn't have very much success in tracing it any further
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "libautopilotgtk.so crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty (this=0xa8b6c80, name=..., value=...) at /build/buildd/autopilot-gtk-1.4+14.04.20131128.1/lib/GtkNode.cpp:271" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<pitti> DanChapman: indeed, thanks for working on a reproducer; I'm catching up with bug mail, I just opened that one :)
<pitti> DanChapman: new bug report would be nice
<pitti> DanChapman: I'll try your reproducer
<DanChapman> pitti, excellent thanks, i'll get a new bug report done for it
<rvr> Happy new year to everyone!
<pitti> DanChapman: I indeed get a crash with just http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708207/, always at iteration 57
<pitti> DanChapman: but it's not quite exactly the same crash as in bug 1261685 as that part of the code was changed
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "libautopilotgtk.so crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty (this=0xa8b6c80, name=..., value=...) at /build/buildd/autopilot-gtk-1.4+14.04.20131128.1/lib/GtkNode.cpp:271" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<DanChapman> pitti, thats strange how it's always iteration 57. Your right, sorry about that, I will update the bug report
<pitti> DanChapman: thanks for the new bug report, I updated/assigned it
<pitti> DanChapman: I'll figure out how to debug it from here, many thanks for the reproducer!
<DanChapman> pitti no problem :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: meh, I can't actually get it to crash (no core file, nothing in dmesg, etc.); tough..
<pitti> I clearly get the graying out/org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply though
<pitti> DanChapman: are you sure it crashes with the reproducer? i. e. do you get an apport .crash file or something? if so, would you mind putting that somewhere?
<pitti> DanChapman: err, WTF -- with teh g_warning -> g_debug fix for bug 1250452 it suddenly works
<ubot5> bug 1250452 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "Constant warning output running Gtk tests with autopilot 1.4" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250452
<DanChapman> pitti, yeah I hit a brick wall trying to find it. It's a really tricky one, I couldn't get a crash file either from it
<DanChapman> pitti lol really??? o-O
<pitti> DanChapman: running with your script now
<pitti> it's like the spewage overflows some of autopilot's stdout/err capturing buffers, and that might need some time to catch up during which the d-bus time out happens
<pitti> DanChapman: so you didn't actually see it crash, but you saw ubiuity (or whatever) gray out and hang, and the DBus.NoReply error?
<pitti> $ (D=`pwd`; cd tests/autopilot; GTK_PATH=$D/lib autopilot run -v tests.test_force_segfault)
<pitti> Ran 4 tests in 186.526s
<pitti> OK
<pitti> DanChapman: ^ that's your script
<pitti> (with trunk)
<pitti> DanChapman: bug updated, would appreciate a confirmation/difference to what you see
<DanChapman> pitti I haven't got it to crash locally but yes ubiquity was doing the same with greying out in exactly the same way polling on the progressbar then getting the dbus, I pushed up patch to the tests to see on jenkins  with the 0.3 second sleep, it's been somewhat better but the odd test  1 or 2 a day are still failing with it but in general it helped
<DanChapman> pitti sure i'll give it a run now :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: want an amd64 libautopilot.so to test? (with the g_debug change)
<pitti> or a .deb?
<DanChapman> pitti, a .so would be handy :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/libautopilot.so
<pitti> DanChapman: or http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/libautopilot-gtk_1.4+14.04.20131218-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb if that's more convenient
<pitti> (just a straight bzr bd -- -b from trunk)
<DanChapman> thanks :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: I committed the new test to a branch; I'll wait for your testing results for submitting, though
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> pitti all seems to be good from this end. +1 from me :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: nice!
<pitti> DanChapman: great, I'll land the new test case and then ask for getting trunk into trusty
<pitti> DanChapman: many thanks for confirming!
<DanChapman> pitti, No problem, thanks for the efficient fix :-)
<pitti> jibel: does run-adt-test currently work for you? first time I try it since the holidays (with -sUl), it hangs here
<pitti> it waits for /dev/vdc (the pristine VM image) which apparently never comes up
<jibel> pitti, it is not the first thing I tried this morning, but I'll check.
<jibel> pitti, (qemu) pci_add: command not found
<jibel> (qemu) pci_add auto storage file=/dev/shm/adt/trusty-amd64-tabix-20140107_133008.FoLnAX.img,if=virtio,index=2,readonly
<jibel> unknown command: 'pci_add'
<jibel> ^
<jibel> pitti, in 1.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu5   * Drop d/p/fix-pci-add: upstream does not intend for pci_add to be
<jibel>     supported any longer.
<jibel> replaced by device_add
<jibel> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=602590
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 602590 in qemu-kvm "Disable pci_add, pci_del, drive_add" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<pitti> jibel: ah, many thanks; I'll adjust
<pitti> jibel: meh; there's very little documentation about that, will take me a while; if this blocks the CI ADT tests, I can also just comment it out for now
<jibel> pitti, I cannot find much documentation either and syntax is non-obvious. I don't think it block adt tests, the change is only in trusty.
<pitti> jibel: ah, in CI we run this from precise/raring, right?
<jibel> pitti, yes, precise and saucy
<jibel> and errors are not better than documentation: Can't hot-add drive to type 7
<jibel> pitti, I can hot plug an scsi disk and get a /dev/sda but no luck with virtio
<pitti> jibel: I pinged hallyn in #u-devel about it, maybe he knows
<jibel> pitti, good, thanks
<jibel> pitti, just FTR, here are the commands to hotplug an scsi disk. but if I replace if=none with virtio it fails with "can't hot-add drive to type 7"
<jibel> I hope there is something simpler
<jibel> pitti, with the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709139/ :)
<pitti> jibel: merci
<rbasak> pitti: "Drop --override-control option". Hey, I used that!
<pitti> rbasak: oha; OOI, what's the use case?
<pitti> rbasak: we can certainly bring it back, but I didn't know anyone who used it, and it seems rather strange (and adds unnecessary complexity)
<rbasak> Right now, I wanted to enable some tests that were disabled in the archive due to breaks-testbed not implemented. I think I have used it in the past for other things, though.
<rbasak> I'm trying to work around, but I can't seem to get --unbuilt-tree to work.
<pitti> rbasak: how does it fail? (it even has test coverage now)
<rbasak> cp: cannot open ‘/tmp/adt-downtmp/ubtree0-ubtree/./debian/changelog’ for reading: Permission denied
<rbasak> I'm not sure if that's an issue with adt-virt-lxc or something I'm doing wrong.
<rbasak> I'm still looking at it.
<rbasak> pitti: I think it's a regression, though haven't spent time trying to confirm it.+
<rbasak> pitti: adt-virt-lxc defaults to suggested-user=ubuntu, and you have to say --gain-root=sudo to adt-run, so that it does "debian/rules binary" with sudo.
<rbasak> pitti: adt-run picks up on that and does, effectively, --user=ubuntu as default in that case.
<pitti> rbasak: right; that's similar how schroot behaves now (since the last release)
<rbasak> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709295/
<rbasak> pitti: I think it then can't copy from $origpwd because that isn't readable by the ubuntu user.
<pitti> rbasak: ah, I only tried it with schroot, where the suggested user is the same as the calling one (which is different with lxc)
<rbasak> pitti: btw, I also needed a workaround for adt-virt-lxc and the latest lxc in trusty. The wait implementation inside adt-virt-lxc assumes that it can see inside the guest tree from the host as a normal user, but latest lxc sets /var/lib/lxc o-a. So I set it to 755 as a quick workaround.
<pitti> rbasak: indeed, "lxc-ls" is now also broken due to that
<pitti> was that a deliberate change, or a bug?
<rbasak> I'm not sure, but I presume "sudo lxc-ls" is required.
<pitti> it wasn't until a few weeks ago
<rbasak> OK, so I mean is *now* required :)
<pitti> did someone complain that they have super-s3kr1t container names which are never running? (because you can see their names in ps when they are..)
<pitti> stgraber: ^
<stgraber> pitti: it's a deliberate security change
<stgraber> without that, any user would be able to execute a setuid binary from any of the container's rootfs or cache
<pitti> stgraber: how so?
<pitti> stgraber: I understand making /var/lib/lxc/<container> 0700
<pitti> but /var/lib/lxc itself?
<stgraber> we indeed could have done it on /var/cache/lxc and /var/lib/lxc/*, changing LXC so that containers dirs are always created 0700 instead of respecting the umask, but /var/lib/lxc + /var/cache/lxc was just easier
<stgraber> the obvious downside is that you can't list containers as non-root now
<stgraber> but at the same time, lxc-ls as non-root won't be listing /var/lib/lxc in 1.0 anyway
<stgraber> (as we have unprivileged containers and lxc-ls lists ~/.local/share/lxc/ now)
<senan> DanChapman,balloons, Hello Good Eve!!!
<balloons> good eve senan
<DanChapman> senan hey there, sorry i missed your messages over the holidays
<senan> DanChapman, Its ok dan
<senan> DanChapman, can you check the issue I mentioned
<DanChapman> senan, I have looked into testing the file chooser dialog in general, what you need to do is select_single('GtkTreeView', BuilderName=u'') this gives you the 'Places' treeview then you need to select_single the GtkTreeViewAccessible with the same globalRect as your current selected treeview, from the treeview accessible object you will be able to select any of the treeview items  with .select_single('GtkCellTextAccessible', accessible_name='
<DanChapman> item label value')
<DanChapman> senan, do you need an example?
<senan> DanChapman, Yes
<senan> DanChapman, Did you mean the browse_files_tree_view ?
<senan> DanChapman, Can you please give me an example
<DanChapman> senan just sorting it now :-)
<senan> ok dan
<xnox> mhall119: balloons: can you please approve me to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-test-writers/+members I'm helping out on enabling all core apps tests pass in the emulator?
<xnox> into that is.
<balloons> xnox, sure thing
<balloons> done
<DanChapman> senan http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709963/ use this all you have to do is pass the treeview object and the treeitem label name
<DanChapman> senan you want the other treeview and not browse_files_tree_view. The one with no name
<senan> DanChapman, under PlacesSidebar right ?
<xnox> balloons: thanks!~
<senan> DanChapman, Is it possible to directly access GtkTextCellAccessible ?
<DanChapman> senan it is but you have to be sure its coming from the treeview you want, hence you need to match the GtkTreeViewAccessible.globalRect with the treeview then select it from there to be sure your in the correct treeview
<senan> DanChapman, So first I need to get the TreeView object under PlacesSidebar and pass it to the function  you just created
<DanChapman> senan yes so with the treeview object do self.get_tree_item(treeview, 'Computer') and you will get the 'Computer' tree item which you can then click
<balloons> xnox, I need to try out your autopilot testing with the emulator :-)
<xnox> balloons: well instructions on the bug reports and on ubuntu-phone mailing list
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy can you just confirm a bug for me if you right click the text area of gnome-calculator is the menu over sized?
<balloons> DanChapman, yes it is.. wild
<balloons> DanChapman, if you right click the numberpad first, then the textarea, it works fine
<DanChapman> balloons, thanks. Your right it does!, it seems it's only when the text cursor is visible
<senan> DanChapman, It worked!!! Thanks
<DanChapman> senan YAY!! your welcome :-)
<senan> DanChapman, One more issue...when launching Scan Remote Folder
<senan> DanChapman, its launching NautilusConnectServer Dialog
<senan> DanChapman, I believe its a separate process
<senan> DanChapman, NautilusConnectServerDialog, I am not able to catch it
<senan> Good Night All!!!
<DanChapman> senan i wouldn't worry about scanning remote repositories as it's generally not recommended to depend on external connections
<DanChapman> good night senan
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-08
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> hi d
<elfy> anChapman
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<Noskcaj> forgot the tab button elfy?
<elfy> :)
<DanChapman> Hey e
<DanChapman> lfy
<DanChapman> :-)
<DanChapman> Hey Noskcaj
<elfy> Noskcaj: nope remembered the tab button - but refused to believe it when it said there was more than one choice :p
<jibel> pitti, did you change the default timeout in autopkgtest? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-linux/40/ fails after 1h
<pitti> jibel: no, I didn't
<pitti> jibel: at least not deliberately, might be a bug
<jibel> pitti, ah, that's because the 'install' timeout applies. Shouldn't it be the 'build' timeout instead which is 100ks?
<pitti> oh, those tar errors, yay
<pitti> jibel: yes, that looks like it should be the build timeout
<pitti> jibel: hm, I grepped for all "install" and "build" in adt-run, and they seem to be alright
<jibel> pitti, I did the same, maybe the alarm is not reset with the right timeout before starting the build
<pitti> ah, good idea
<pitti> jibel: lib/VirtSubproc.py reads ok, but I'll make some tests
<pitti> jibel: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=10;filename=python-dateutil_1.5%2Bdfsg-1.debdiff;att=1;bug=729461 is missing an "allow-stderr", fixing
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> jibel, hey o/ whats the easiest way to find uploaded crash reports from jenkins jobs?
<jibel> DanChapman, Hi, it should be in the test artifacts
<jibel> for example https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_lvm/62/ARCH=i386,label=rabisu/
<jibel> in results/var/crash
<DanChapman> jibel ahh yes i see it now :-) darn segfault is playing havoc still
<DanChapman> thanks
<jibel> DanChapman, and now it is uploaded to errors.ubuntu.com too
<jibel> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8ff8c9bfa3317b35d4a1af984e0e4208acd7af42
<jibel> if you have access to it
<DanChapman> jibel, i don't have access, i'll fill out the form though :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I created bug 1267105 but it is not very useful, it is just a link to the error tracker
<ubot5> bug 1267105 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity:11:GtkNode::MatchStringProperty:xpathselect::XPathQueryPart::Matches:SelectNodes:GetNodesThatMatchQuery:Introspect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267105
<jibel> pitti, do you know how to generate a useful trace from a report on errors.ubuntu.com ?
<jibel> for example https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8ff8c9bfa3317b35d4a1af984e0e4208acd7af42
<pitti> jibel: hm, looking at the first example (https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/efb3cb2c-783e-11e3-88dc-2c768aafd08c) that almost looks like the original user's stack trace, not a retraced one
<jibel> pitti, yes, hence my question, is there anything special to do to retrace it when it is uploaded?
<pitti> jibel: that sounds like our old autopilot-gtk crash friend again?
<jibel> pitti, yup
<pitti> jibel: the daisy retracers are supposed to do that; I don't have access to those, though; i. e. no idea why the result is so bac
<pitti> bad
<pitti> perhaps it's missing ddeb apt sources for trusty?
<jibel> DanChapman, I filed bug 1267116. We'll see if it makes a better job than errors.u.c
<ubot5> bug 1267116 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267116
<DanChapman> jibel, great cheers, looking at the differences between the passing/failing artifacts all, there seems to be a difference in the autopilot.log showing "[default] CRITICAL: atk_object_set_parent: assertion 'ATK_IS_OBJECT (accessible)' failed
<DanChapman> Segmentation fault (core dumped)" i've seen a issue like this recently with inkscape when trying to open an image and it crashes displaying the same  atk error
<elopio> good morning
<balloons> good morning elopio
<balloons> ping pitti
<pitti> hey balloons, happy new year!
<balloons> hey pitti :-) All holiday'd out by now eh? :-) Happy New Year to you as well ;-)
<pitti> balloons: heh, yes; two weeks plus an extra day was quite fine
<jibel> pitti, re bug 1267116
<ubot5> bug 1267116 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267116
<jibel> the stack trace is not very useful but it crashes again on the closing brace
<pitti> argh
<jibel> of the method GtkNode::MatchStringProperty
<pitti> jibel: with DanChapman's reproducer I only got it to hang, but not to crash
<jibel> same here, I couldn't reproduce locally
<pitti> this seems ridiculously hard to boil down into a smaller test case :(
<pitti> jibel: hmm; the only kinds of std::string that are left are the method arguments
<pitti> and they are only references
<DanChapman> pitti, how does autopilot-gtk match doubles say for the progressbar fraction property? I can only see Match String/Integer/Boolean Property methods
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-09
<pitti> thomi: hm, what's the official way to run an autopilot test in-tree now?
<pitti> $ PYTHONPATH=. python -m autopilot.run run autopilot.tests.functional.test_introspection_features.IntrospectionFeatureTests.test_window_geometry
<pitti> $ python3 -m testtools.run discover autopilot.tests.functional.test_introspection_features
<pitti> both of these fail
<pitti> and there is no bin/autopilot any more which DTRT
<thomi> pitti: yes, that test fails, veebers found that today, and he's looking at it :)
<thomi> pitti: DTRT?
<pitti> thomi: no, I mean it doesn't even start running the tests
<pitti> thomi: I wanted to see what's wrong with it as I recently touched it, but I don't know how to run a test
<pitti> thomi: "autopilot" uses the system-installed ap, that doesn't work as it's way too old in trusty
<pitti> I need to run it from within the tree
<thomi> pitti: well, you don't need to set PYTHONPATH, but aside from that, what you're doing is correct
<thomi> pitti: also, the system autopilot in trusty should work fine
<thomi> pitti: I think maybe there's something funny happening on your system?
<pitti> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719045/
<pitti> thomi:
<pitti> $ autopilot run autopilot.tests.functional.test_introspection_features.IntrospectionFeatureTests.test_window_geometry
<pitti>     from autopilot.testresult import AutopilotVerboseResult
<pitti> ImportError: cannot import name AutopilotVerboseResult
<pitti> ^ that's a change in trunk which isn't in trusty yet
<thomi> pitti: oh wait - sorry - I forgot I built & installed it from source :-/
<pitti> thomi: trusty has 20131125, that's fairly old
<thomi> sorry :)
<pitti> thomi: np; hence I wonder how to run it out of the tree now
<pitti> thomi: i. e. the equivalent of bin/autopilot [...]
<thomi> this works for me:
<thomi> python3 -m autopilot.run run autopilot.tests.functional.test_introspection_features.IntrospectionFeatureTests.test_window_geometry
<thomi> as does python 2
<pitti> I get above pastebin error (AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'functional')
<thomi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6719052/
<pitti> with both py 2 and 3
<thomi> O.0
<thomi> and your CWD is inside the lp:autopilot checkout location?
<pitti> thomi: yeah, that's the error I wanted to get and investigate
<pitti> thomi: yes, I'm in the root dir of the lp:autopilot checkout
<thomi> hmmmm
<pitti> thomi: ok, but that's the official command?
<pitti> then I'll investigate what's wrong with that
<thomi> pitti: yeah
<pitti> (we should add that to README)
<pitti> thomi: even tox.ini says "autopilot run", which again uses the system installed ap, right?
<thomi> pitti: no, because tox installs into a virtualenv
<thomi> pitti: but the tox config is broken on trusty for some reaon
<thomi> *reason
<thomi> if you happen to find the problem.... you know what to do :)
<pitti> thomi: yeah, I just wanted to make sure I'm actually using the right command this time; thanks
<thomi> yeah. generally, 'tox <test_id>' should do what you want
<pitti> aah!
<pitti> $ sudo apt-get install python3-fixtures python-fixtures
<pitti> of course that error message made it *absolutely clear* that the "fixtures" module was missing
<thomi> isn't that a dependency on python-autopilot & python3-autopilot?
<pitti> (not!)
<pitti> thomi: it is apparently fairly recent (not in trusty yet)
<pitti> thomi: anyway, the test_window_geometry WFM
<thomi> pitti: the failures are specific to desktop configuration
 * pitti looks at code to get some ideas what could go wrong
<thomi> the test assumes that the desktop starts at 0,0
<thomi> and also assumes that there's only one screen configured
<thomi> and further assumes that applicaiton geomentry will always be wholly within the desktop area.
<thomi> all in all, not a great test :)
<pitti> I enabled my internal monitor, still works
<pitti> I moved it to the left of my primary monitor, still works
<pitti> (I tested these cases back then)
<thomi> hmmm
<pitti> but I guess it's related to that, I'll have a closer look and follow up to the bug
<thomi> if you can't reproduce, then veebers or I can take a look - at least we have a reproducer already :)
<pitti> thomi: followed up
<pitti> thomi: so apparently I don't understand what the window geometry says, or there is actually a bug somewhere that it sometimes ends up being negative
<thomi> yeah, me too
<thomi> there's something screwy going on, for sure
<thomi> anyway, I gotta go eat dinner.
<thomi> might be on later, but probably not
<thomi> talk to you tomorrow!
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti hey :-) how are you?
<pitti> DanChapman: I think only ints and strings are matched on the server (libautopilot-gtk/qt, inside the application) side; any other properties (like float) are matched on the client (i. e. autopilot) side
<pitti> or more complicated selects
<pitti> in those cases, the whole widget (set) is transmitted over D-BUS, and ap filters the result
<pitti> DanChapman: quite fine, thanks! and you?
<DanChapman> pitti, ahh  ok I see, that makes sense. I mentioned to jibel yesterday about how in the autopilot log of the failed tests that there is an "atk_object_set_parent: assertion 'ATK_IS_OBJECT (accessible)' failed" right before the segfault. COuld it be a Gtk/Atk bug causing our crashes?
<DanChapman> pitti, awesome, Yes I'm really good thanks
<pitti> DanChapman: in principle, yes; if something before that code corrupts the stack, then anything is possible
<pitti> i. e. we need to find out what calls set_parent() and why it's calling that on an invalid object
<pitti> DanChapman: oh, is that really an assertion failure, or a CRITICAL?
<pitti> DanChapman: an assertion failure should terminate ubiquity, with SIGABRT
<pitti> CRITICALs are merely printed out and then the program continues, unless you run ubiquity with G_DEBUG=fatal-criticals
<DanChapman> pitti its a CRITICAL
<pitti> that's useless for debugging where a critical happens, but of course inconvenient if there are lots of other criticals before that
<pitti> sorry, s/useless/useful/
<DanChapman> pitti, I see so it might not be that then, I just find it strange it being the last thing that occurs before the segafult.
<pitti> DanChapman: oh, it certainly might be that
<pitti> DanChapman: i. e. it's well worth investigating why that critical happens
<elfy> morning
<pitti> jibel: hm, wazn unhappy again? I already retried on i386, amd64 works fine (http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-shotwell/ARCH=i386,label=adt/61/console)
 * pitti logs in and check
<pitti> jibel: indeed, I can reproduce with "./auto-package-testing/bin/run-adt-test -sU -a i386 shotwell"
<jibel> pitti, there is no particular activity on this machine
<pitti> with -a amd64 it works
<jibel> pitti, I'll reprovision the base vm
<pitti> broken i386 base image?
<pitti> jibel: OOI, how do you do that? run prepare-testbed, or trigger the jenkins job?
<jibel> pitti, either trigger the job trusty-adt-setup-testbed or run $HOME/auto-package-testing/bin/prepare-testbed -r trusty $ARCH
<pitti> jibel: ok, I can do the latter (unless you already do)
<jibel> pitti, it is running
<pitti> jibel: I see you started prepare-testbed for amd64 (but that's the good one)
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks; I'll retry shotwell and spamassassin after that
<jibel> pitti, I'll redo both
<jibel> archs
<jibel> pitti, vms have been rebuilt and shotwell is running on i386
<pitti> that's http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-shotwell/ARCH=i386,label=adt/61/console ?
<pitti> looks fine
<pitti> jibel: merci
 * pitti kicks spamassassin, too
<elopio> good morning QA.
<knome> morning
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<elfy> afternoon :p
<balloons> xnox, ping
<xnox> balloons: hey!
<balloons> xnox, so playing with the emulator finally :-) I noticed a few things.. 1) It's REALLY slow for me 2) The core apps don't seem to be a part of the base image you are using
<xnox> balloons: 1) emulator is slow, it's a single core 700 Mhz cpu 2) like what ?
<balloons> I'm mostly concerned about #2. Should I need to install them? Your run script runs things like weather and calc, but they aren't on my image
<xnox> balloons: i'm still confused what you are missing. my scripts as posted latest are to do automated autopilot testing.
<xnox> balloons: for general instructions of using emulator see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator ; which is ./build-emulator-sdcard.sh & ./run-emulator.sh
<xnox> balloons: you should have mostly everything as a normal device, with same sets of apps etc.
<xnox> balloons: what's missing? what's different?
<balloons> xnox, sorry, got dc'd for a min. I followed your instructions.. I'll try again from the top. The resulting images were simply missing the core apps and I don't know why
<rvr> elopio: Good morning
<balloons> browsing, dialer, friends.. all there.. no core apps like weather or calc tho
<xnox> balloons: which instructions?
<balloons> from your email
<xnox> balloons: can you give me a link to the post?
 * xnox sent many emails with different instructions.... =)
<xnox> balloons: or title of the email post.
<balloons> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05784.html
<xnox> balloons: none of that should be used to "play with emulator" or "use it"
<xnox> balloons: that's only for automated, hand-off, execution of autopilot tests.
<balloons> I'm trying to run core apps tests.. I tried the steps to do that and it failed.
<xnox> balloons: if you want to start emulator and use it, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Instructions
<balloons> xnox, right.. I don't care about using the emulator, I was looking to reproduce test runs.. then run my own
<xnox> balloons: do you have logs of the failures?
<balloons> xnox, do you build the sdcard before you run your tests?
<xnox> balloons: it does everything.
<balloons> ok, that's what I did then..
<balloons> if I provision again, will it wipe the old stuff..
 * balloons looks
<xnox> balloons: calculator autopilot tests can crash the emulator at the moment, what else have you tried. friends pass, dialer partioally passes. weather should be ok as well, let me run that one now.
<balloons> xnox, after taking a boot to boot, the loop checking for unity status goes on forever.. that's how every test ended
<balloons> anyways, trying again.. let's see what happens
<rvr> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1248576
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248576 in ubuntuone-credentials "StateNotFoundError running autopilot tests" [High,Incomplete]
<xnox> balloons: i should add watchdog for that. basically sometimes some click hooks fail in the emulator and thus unity8 never starts =(
<rvr> elopio: I'm getting a similar bug in another test. Did you discover why StateNotFoundError happens?
<elopio> rvr: in that case, it seems QML doesn't find a module.
<elopio> so the window is actually missing the component you are looking for.
<elopio> take a look at the QML errors to see if that's your case.
<balloons> xnox, ok, same thing happens. Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721438/
<balloons> currently, the emulator displays unity with the intro screen
<xnox> balloons: the log does tell you what's wrong.
<xnox> balloons: "error: more than one device and emulator" over and over and over again =)
<balloons> yes :-)
<balloons> lol.. I do have a device plugged in
<balloons> d'oh
<xnox> balloons: maybe you want to fix that =) as raised in the email thread....
<balloons> it was the tablet, didn't even notice.. I'm sorry
<xnox> balloons: <testsuite errors="1" failures="0" name="" tests="15" time="613.245">
<xnox> balloons: so weather app does work.
<balloons> xnox, seems to be running.. is there an easy way to get logs, or should I simply redirect output?
<xnox> balloons: just wait for it to finish.
<xnox> balloons: you will have logs, as done by phablet-test-run in the "clientlogs/" folder at the end.
<balloons> perfect, ty. I ran the full run-tests.sh so this looks like it's going to be quite a bit
<xnox> balloons: and will most-lickely fail a lot and get your emulator stuck =)
<balloons> hah.. maybe I should quite while I'm ahead
<elfy> or be quiet or quit :p
<elfy> good day to you  balloons :)
<knome> hallo
<balloons> howdy elfy and knome
<knome> xubuntu people, they come in numbers
<balloons> always in a pack :-)
<elfy> balloons - we hunt in packs
<elfy> slickymaster is sneaking round the back to catch you out
 * balloons looks around nervously
<pitti> hey balloons
 * slickymaster thinks that balloons should always be afraid... very afraid
<slickymaster> and looking over his shoulder
<balloons> hey pitti
<pitti> balloons: your prodding sufficiently convinced me about bug 1033932, I just committed a fix :)
<ubot5> bug 1033932 in apport (Ubuntu Precise) "Error alerts appear on login for problems in previous session" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033932
<balloons> oO pitti !
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/revision/2746
<balloons> that's excellent news!
<pitti> I really wasn't aware that we have so many "crash on logout" cases; I almost never get those
<balloons> last cycle was especially bad for me.. this cycle hasn't been so bad. not seen many
<balloons> it seems like the longer I run the same install the more buildup I get, the more I see them :-)
<balloons> so pitti plans to SRU this at all? This should hit trusty at least soon
<pitti> balloons: let's let it bake in trusty for a bit; the bug has a precise task
<pitti> balloons: yes, stgraber is working on fixing apport for containers, then we'll land this in trusty (by next week)
<balloons> ofc.. not rushing anything out, heh ;-)
<balloons> still, that's very good news. This should really help out trsuty
<slickymaster> balloons, DanChapman, can I ping you guys in something offtopic?
<DanChapman> slickymaster, sure :-)
<balloons> indeed
 * DanChapman waves to balloons 
 * balloons waves back
<slickymaster> I'm applying for ubuntu membership so I would like your testimonials if you think I'm worthy
<slickymaster> balloons, DanChapman ^^^
<DanChapman> slickymaster, I'd be more than happy too :-)
<slickymaster> thanks, DanChapman. I sure appreciate it
<slickymaster> DanChapman: my wiki page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/slickymaster
<DanChapman> slickymaster, cool I will get that done :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: once again, thanls
<slickymaster> *thanks
<balloons> xnox, ok, so last question :-) If I wanted to run an arbitrary lp branch in the emulator, can I do it? If not, can we get it added?
<xnox> balloons: there is no support for that at the moment, so patches welcome.
<balloons> xnox, k, I'll give it a whirl
<xnox> balloons: it will most-likely be patches to phablet-test-run
<xnox> balloons: or options to run-test.sh
<balloons> I want to let phablet-test-run do it.. so with that it should be simple on your end eh?
<xnox> balloons: right, yeah anything that phablet-test-run supports is easy.
<cgoldberg> slickymaster, nice work on wiki page.  I want to get mine together and apply also
<slickymaster> thanks cgoldberg. I trully hope that you'll manage to be successful
<slickymaster> cgoldberg: if you'll need any help, just ping me
<DanChapman> jibel, you still about?
<elfy> balloons: slickymaster is going for membership - he might not mention it to you ;)
<balloons> elfy, indeed. I'm on it :-)
<elfy> :p
<cgoldberg> if most of my contributions to Ubuntu (besides being a fanatic user since Warty) are as a Canonical employee, do those count?
<slickymaster> cgoldberg: I think elfy would be the best person to address that question
<slickymaster> elfy: ^^
 * elfy read the question and has no answer - balloons might have, being one 
<elfy> not sure I could think of any reason why not - but I've never had anything to do with the membership boards
<balloons> contributions are contributions :-) The keys are sustained contributions and testimony from people about said contributions :-)
<elfy> that
<cgoldberg> fair enough
<DanChapman> xnox, does the size of a disk image affect whether you get the auto-resize options. I'm using a 40G win7.qcow2 image and I only have the options to erase it or 'something else'
<xnox> DanChapman: auto-resize option is tricky, it depends on many things.
<xnox> DanChapman: so first the drive needs to be big enough for two fit two OS, second the original OS needs to be "defragmented enough" to be able to shrink, then shrinking should be possible (so Windws may not be suspsended / hybernated / mix hybernated / quick start disabled), there should be enough primary partitions left if MBR is used (some OEM configurations use up all primary partitions).
<xnox> DanChapman: so there are plenty of reasons why auto-resize may not be offered.
<xnox> DanChapman: at the moment there is no good logging in ubiquity to log why autoresize was not available.
<xnox> DanChapman: also we at times fail to detect Windows 7  / WIndows 8 which also leads ubiquity into believing there "is a large data partition of unknown stuff, not sure what to do with" ===> wipe&install or "advanced" ? =)
<popey> xnox: related: http://askubuntu.com/a/401543/612 - saw this on AU recently. check out the screenshot of his partitions..
<xnox> popey: well bdmurray wants to remove all upgrade options from inside ubiquity =)
<xnox> popey: as "upgrade manager is the only support option"
<DanChapman> xnox, ok I see thanks, it seems this could be quite tricky to get an image to work with the ubiquity tests then. THis image has sda1 -> ntfs MBR and sda2 -> ntfs, It detects its windows 7 ok i'll try a larger disk image
<popey> xnox: makes sense
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening to you
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, getting into using the emulator to run tests
<balloons> since it runs so much slower, it can show finicky tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, but is it better to test on a device or on the emulator ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, saw the email about emulator but was wondering to use it as I have a device
<balloons> Letozaf_, device is much faster testing if you have it :-) But if I can't reproduce the issue, the emulator might be helpful
<Letozaf_> balloons, so it's better to have it just in case of need
<balloons> Letozaf_,right.. and for example I'm looking at these failures; http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/114:20140106:20131223.2/5905/ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/642628/ and http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/114:20140106:20131223.2/5905/calendar-app-autopilot/
<balloons> they seem to only happen on the slow maguro device
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh I see, so if one does not have that device he can use the emulator to reproduce it
<balloons> Letozaf_, potentially yes :-) That's the idea
 * DanChapman has just come across 'indicator-pitti', haha BRILLIANT!
<Letozaf_> balloons, well maybe I can try this emulator too, then :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, give it a whirl: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05784.html
<balloons> Just make sure you unplug any devices from your pc first
<balloons> or it won't work and you'll scratch your head like me
<balloons> it will take 5 mins or so to boot
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks for telling me, had my device attached just now :P
<balloons> lol.. trust me I spent awhile confused
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, lolwut. Was that his fanclub again?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the emulator started, but suppose I will have to wait for it to boot
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, it takes a bit.. no worries
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get a ubuntu-phablet login:  but no tests start :?
<balloons> keep waiting
<balloons> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, it work?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm a bit confused.. after some logs on the screen got another ubuntu-phablet login: now
<balloons> what did you run?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but in the emulator screen is still black
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran ./scripts/run-tests.sh
<balloons> run-all takes 1.5 hours
<Letozaf_> balloons, what ?
<balloons> yes, looks like it iterated
<balloons> you can find the logs in the clientlogs subfolder of the directory
<balloons> so, now to run something specific do it like this
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow I better stop it and try to run just one test
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok tell me
<balloons> ./scripts/run-test.sh click com.ubuntu.calendar calendar_app
<balloons> or even just one test: ./scripts/run-test.sh click com.ubuntu.calendar calendar_app.tests.test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year
<balloons> that's a 10 min task, hah :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, but now first I must shut it down and restart it with that script, right ?
<balloons> yep
<balloons> just end the current process
 * Letozaf_ is running the calendar test now
<balloons> it fails :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes the emulator closed and got emulator-arm: no process found
<Letozaf_> balloons, ended just now
<balloons> ohh.. that's no good
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( what a pitty was curious to see it
<balloons> it can fail, it's still wip.. but I've had good success
<balloons> try again
<balloons> if the emulator itself died you mena
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> the test should run, just fail to pass is all
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try it again, didn't see anything on the emulator
<Letozaf_> balloons, the test does not run on my box:
<Letozaf_> Removing directory /tmp/tmplRjlEL
<Letozaf_> + /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/touch-emulator/scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh -s emulator-5554 -a calendar_app.tests.test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year -Q -S
<Letozaf_> error: device not found
<balloons> weird
<Letozaf_> balloons, my device is not attached to my PC :)
 * Letozaf_ is trying agai
<Letozaf_> again
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry same error :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's late for me now, be back tomorrow
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry to hear that
<balloons> thanks for trying.. but you got to see the run-all work I suppose :-)
<balloons> so it's another option
<Letozaf_> balloons, what, where ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, the initial run output stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do I do that ?
<balloons> check clientlogs
<balloons> the 1.5 hour run you did.. run-tests :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ooooh!
<Letozaf_> balloons, well maybe tomorrow I will try that and start early :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, bye see you tomorrow
<balloons> Letozaf_, ciao
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-10
<DanChapman> Good morning
<DanChapman> pitti, jibel it would appear that it is something else causing the ubiquity crashes, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6725605/ the segfault occurs before the test executes the progress page tests which get halted at the MatchStringProperty looking for the webkitwindow name.
<pitti> CRITICAL: atk_object_set_parent: assertion 'ATK_IS_OBJECT (accessible)' failed
<pitti> so it's still that
<DanChapman> i've been trying to dig out the atk_object_set_parent, which ubiquity doesn't explicitly set it at any point but various Gtk widgets and also WebKit uses it on each page refresh
<xnox> pitti: i only fiddle directly with ATK for the progress dots, where their "a11y" is actually removed.
<DanChapman> xnox yeah I noticed that it just sets them to no role
<xnox> DanChapman: G.T.K. PROGRESS BAR 1 ONE HUNDRED PERCENT, on each page turn was not nice ;-)
<DanChapman> xnox, I can imagine! :-D
<davmor2> morning all
<elopio> lunch break here.
<elopio> bbiaw
<slickymaster> I'm off ->
<Letozaf_> hello mzanetti
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried the emulator again, but looks like it does not want to work on my box
<Letozaf_> balloons, I let it run for more than an hour, but only black screens for me and only once I saw
<Letozaf_> balloons, the screen lock image flickering
<Letozaf_> balloons, also my screen resolution was set to 1024x768, but not sure if it was the emulators fault
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( sorry
<balloons> Letozaf_, no worries at all. you have a real device
<balloons> sorry it's not working, but since you have a real device anyway, probably not something to spend more time on
<balloons> as you have a way to test :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a pitty it does not work I was quite curious
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe when it's finished I will be able to use it
<balloons> It is very slow, but it should work. regardless
<balloons> maybe we'll try again after a bit of time :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-11
<Delfino83> hello
<Delfino83> :D
<Noskcaj> hey Delfino83
<SergioMeneses> Delfino83, Noskcaj \o
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-12
<DanChapman> Good Morning
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-05
<balloons> kind of fun losing my nick for the holidays
<balloons> good day to you all
<dobey> hi
<dobey> teward, elfy: also, there's pad.lv specifically for lp bug link shortening :)
<rhuddie> elopio, hey, happy new year
<elopio> hello rhuddie
<elopio> happy new year to you too
<rhuddie> elopio, thank you
<elfy> hi balloons - welcome back :)
<rhuddie> elopio, I am seeing a weird import error when I try to run the sanity suite
<rhuddie> elopio, I don't think I'm doing anything different to before, but I may just have forgotten something :)
<elopio> rhuddie: please paste the error.
<rhuddie> elopio, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9677292/
<rhuddie> its not finding the ubuntu_sanity_tests folder
<rhuddie> although I am running from the root of the project
<elopio> rhuddie: hum, thata used to happen when I ran adt with the wrong flags
<elopio> rhuddie: how are you running the suite?
<rhuddie> elopio, I'm doing: python3 -m ubuntu_sanity_tests.command_line
<elopio> rhuddie: I'll refflash and give it a try.
<rhuddie> elopio, it seems strange. I didn't see that problem before. Today I was just running tests with autopilot directly on the device, then reflashed device and then I got that problem when I tried to use adt-run.
<rhuddie> elopio, I'm using mako on vivid
<balloons> hey elfy :-)
<elfy> balloons: just replied to your bug comment btw
<elfy> no I hadn't ... I have now :)
<balloons> elfy, ohh nice
<balloons> so old bugs are missing info
<elfy> no
<elfy> seems to be new ones
<balloons> across the board?
<balloons> i thought i checked
<balloons> that's a simple fix if so
<elfy> 1395720 shows properly (24th Nov) 1400201 doesn't 8th Dec
<elfy> for instance
<balloons> well, alrighty then. i'll get the script going again
<elfy> so it is that script dkessel pointed at then?
<balloons> yes
<dkessel> +1 ;)
<elfy> woohoo
<elfy> I guess could have done RT for it ...
<teward> dobey: true, but the point still stands - using link shorteners for short links is pretty questionable
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm not getting to that point. Gettint 404 error while getting the packages
<balloons> elfy, you still can if u wish
<elfy> nah - if it's getting done - fine by me
<balloons> i hurt my wrist, so i'm the one arm typist atm
<elfy> oh ...
<elfy> so you're not *doing* it - just doing a ticket?
<elfy> if so I can type :)
<rhuddie> elopio, I think I saw the same thing, so made the image writable to get past that problem
<balloons> lol.. i have to look, but it will likely be a ticket
<elfy> balloons: I can do that for you :)
<elopio> rhuddie: ah, I think that's why you get that error.
<elopio> the command is for read-only. I think alesage had the same problem.
<elopio> I'm not sure what's causing the 404
<rhuddie> elopio, hmm ok... so the problem is how to deal with the 404 errors
<elopio> rhuddie: well, the packages it is looking for are not on the archive it is using.
<elopio> something is not up-to-date
<elfy> balloons: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=25924
<dobey> teward: sure. i wish the standard lp bug urls were always the short form (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1111111) though
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1111111 not found
<teward> dobey: agreed - i do that a lot with by DEP3 tagging in patches
<teward> but you're right
<dobey> i mean, i wish lp itself wouldn't redirect to the /ubuntu/+source/$package/11111111 and the short form was always shown in the url bar in browser
<teward> dobey: agreed, or offered a short-link "Share" button that copies the shortlink to the clipboard or something.  Oh well.
<elopio> rhuddie: the rtm archives work ok. So maybe there's something wrong with the way adt configures the vivid archives.
<elopio> oh wait, there's aa different problem in rtm.
<elopio> how could it break during holidays?
<rhuddie> elopio, the mystery deepens!
<elopio> File "/usr/share/autopkgtest/python/VirtSubproc.py", line 170, in check_exec
<elopio>     real_argv = auxverb + argv
<elopio> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'NoneType' and 'list'
<elopio> rhuddie: ^ I'm sure I didn't cause that :)
<elopio> second time it worked.
<elopio> curiouser and curiouser.
<balloons> o/ douq5
<balloons> hi doug5
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-06
<Philip> hey i need some help
<Philip> i am using linux 14.04 LTS how can i give full permission to user like a root
<rhuddie> pitti, good morning :)
<rhuddie> pitti, could you have a look at this error log I am getting with adt-run? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9681217/
<pitti> rhuddie: your test bed didn't run apt-get update recently
<pitti> rhuddie: probably best to create a fresh one or dist-upgrade it
<pitti> rhuddie: or, if there is no newer image, at least run "sudo apt-get update"
<pitti> rhuddie: you could do something like
<rhuddie> pitti, this is a read-only test-bed, does that make a difference?
<pitti> --setup-commands "mount -o remount,rw /; apt-get update; mount -o remount,ro /"
<pitti> rhuddie: yes, it's a bit awkward, but not much that we can do -- the old apt indexes that are on the r/o image just won't work as the old package versions are gone from archive.u.c.
<rhuddie> pitti, thank you, let me give that a try
<pitti> rhuddie: the above will temporarily make the image r/w, run apt-get update, and make it r/o again
<rhuddie> pitti, yes, as you say I don't see much else we could do
<rhuddie> pitti, that is working now, thank you :)
<pitti> nice
<rhuddie> pitti, I have now moved onto the next problem...
<rhuddie> pitti, I am writing a test that uses imagemagick. However when I run the test with adt-run and install imagemagick the binaries get installed to: /tmp/adt-run.mVs3yf/deps/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ImageMagick-6.8.9/bin-Q16
<rhuddie> and they are not found when I want to call them from my test
<rhuddie> so, it seems I either need to add that directory to my path, or copy the binaries into another directory. But just wondering if you have any suggestion how to deal with this problem?
<pitti> rhuddie: it seems imagemagick changed in a strange way; but those in lib/.../bin-Q16/ wouldn't be in the $PATH for a regular system eitehr
<pitti> rhuddie: those are the files from the  imagemagick-6.q16 package; perhaps you want to use the ones from imagemagick, like usr/bin/mogrify-im6?
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Nov 20 11:47 /usr/bin/mogrify -> /etc/alternatives/mogrify
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Nov 20 11:47 /etc/alternatives/mogrify -> /usr/bin/mogrify-im6
<pitti> rhuddie: alternatives obviously don't work with the "unpack into temp dir" approach, but the -im6 ones should be fine
<rhuddie> pitti, I'll check out the -im6 ones
<pitti> rhuddie: (note, I don't have the slightest idea about this odd layout/naming -- seems some transition is going on?)
<pitti> " This version of imagemagick is compiled for quantum depth of 16 bits.
<pitti> now, that doesn't tell me *anything*
<rhuddie> pitti, yes, seems very strange :)
<pitti> Perhaps with those you can better align the quantum field phases in the warp field coils
<rhuddie> pitti, using convert-im6, I get the following error: convert-im6: error while loading shared libraries: libMagickCore-6.Q16.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rhuddie> pitti, the file itself is located here: /tmp/adt-run.cdEia7/deps/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libMagickCore-6.Q16.so.2.0.0
<pitti> rhuddie: that ought to work; can you please file a bug about  it?
<rhuddie> pitti, sure
<pitti> rhuddie: oh the fun of using deb packages on a platform that says "don't use deb packages" :)
<rhuddie> pitti, :)
<elopio> good morning.
<elopio> rhuddie: trying your apt-get update branch. Thanks for that.
<rhuddie> elopio, oh good, hopefully you should have no problems
<elopio> rhuddie: I'll let you know.
<elopio> rhuddie: I found that the test that gets stuck in rtm is the wizard one. During launch_unity.
<elopio> now I'm not quite sure if it ever worked on rtm. I think I tried it, but last year is a blur :)
<rhuddie> elopio, oh. that is strange, I don't think I'm doing anything special there
<elopio> I will give it a try on vivid if this update works. Then more debugging.
<rhuddie> elopio, I've also been looking querying the device's features
<rhuddie> what I have is a set of features defined for a device and a platform version, e.g. mako and vivid
<rhuddie> then I import them using importlib.import_module() which allows you to import a module using a variable name
<rhuddie> so you can then combine the 2 values to work out if a specific feature should work on a device/platform combination
<elopio> rhuddie: that sounds cool. I'm not sure how it looks like, but I'm sure it will be useful.
<rhuddie> elopio, but I was thinking if we have a feature list defined for a device (even by codename) wouldn't that be a confidentiality problem?
<elopio> rhuddie: the ubuntu_sanity_test project is private. I don't like it, and I don't know why thomi made it that way, but that's what we have now.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok. well in this case I guess that would be useful :)
<elopio> rhuddie: yes. Later I will try to make it public, so it's good that you bring that now. We can ask to the guys that work with the partners with a better view of what we will publish
<elopio> rhuddie: the update branch installed all the debs, and the wizard test passed.
<elopio> alesage: can you give the second review to that branch, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/apt-get-update/+merge/245632
<rhuddie> elopio, super
<elopio> rhuddie, alesage: for cases when a test goes crazy we need to set a timeout. We can do it per test, or per run, it's easy. The hard part is to find a suitable number of seconds.
<elopio> should I set something like 5 minutes more than the average it currently takes, and we update it as we add more tests?
<rhuddie> elopio, I've noticed that re-starting unity8 can sometimes take quite a long time, which makes it difficult to timeout each test
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, per test doesn't sound so good, because we currently can't set a different timeout for each test.
<rhuddie> elopio, can we run tests individually yet? If we could do that we would need a way to specify smaller timeouts
<elopio> we run individually the external tests. We could extend that text file to include a column for timeout.
<elopio> we currently run all the internal tests with one single autopilot command. We could also extend it to run them one by one, and maybe add a variable for the timeout.
<elopio> that may turn a little messy. But it's doable.
<rhuddie> elopio, so perhaps we should set a default value of say 2 minutes per test, and provide some method to over-ride it for longer tests?
<elopio> a better solution could be to define a timeout variable in the base autopilot test case, and implement the code in autopilot that respects that timeout.
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, that sounds nice. I will add cards for that, and as a quick-n-dirty solution for this week I'll set a timeout of maybe 10 minutes for the whole run.
<rhuddie> elopio, I did a timeout on the video playback tests similar to that. It is pretty simple
<elopio> rhuddie: can you show me the code?
<rhuddie> for the online video you obviously don't know how long they are going to be so I set a 10 second playback timeout
<rhuddie> let me find it
<rhuddie> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/video-autopilot/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/tests/test_videos.py#L92
<rhuddie> elopio, when the timer is fired, it just sets a flag to indicate it has timed out. The test then checks that value.
<elopio> rhuddie: I think we can do something more general with fixtures now. See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/testcase.py#L129
<elopio> I can do two quick things. Wrap launch_unity in that timeout fixture, which will solve our immediate problem, and is like what you are doing for the video tests.
<elopio> or I could make a fixture that overwrites the test_timeout global value for the duration of the test. Then each test can define its timeout.
<elopio> I'm not sure thomi and veebers are going to like that one.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, sounds like a good discussion
<balloons> elopio, do you have the bug about needing to update the template for autopilot in the sdk
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure if there is one.
<balloons> elopio, your old branch / mp then perhaps?
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update_tabs_autopilot_template/+merge/225256
<balloons> ty
<elopio> balloons: can we now install click packages on desktop?
<elopio> nevermind, I found it.
<elopio> sudo click install --user
<balloons> aye
<elopio> balloons: how do we dbus-probe enable on the desktop?
<balloons> elopio, lol.. we don't have aa rules so we shouldn't need it afaik
<elopio> balloons: it's not finding the introspection things
<balloons> elopio, on unity8?
<elopio> balloons: yes
<balloons> elopio, you could ask.. i'd be curious to know also
<balloons> elopio, you could turn off apparmor i guess to confirm it's not blocking
<balloons> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey, how are you ?
<balloons> hanging in there. i have something for you to look at if you are able
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok what?
 * Letozaf_ is curious
<balloons> Letozaf_, Roman needs help with this mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<balloons> good old rssreader
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, yes, good old rssreader
 * Letozaf_ is looking a the mp
<balloons> if you could help, it would be most excellent
<balloons> did you have a good holiday?
<balloons> i had too much fun, heh, and injured myself
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure I will try to help, I had quite nice holidays slept a lot :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, feel free to ping or ask roman if you have questions. i'll be back in a bit
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah I read it on Google + are you alright now ?
<balloons> no, quite injured still. hunt and peck to type
<balloons> it's frustrating for me.. i'll have to learn humulity and patience
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( sorry, hope you recover soon
<balloons> me too :--)
<balloons> glad to hear things went well for you.. i had a nice time besides the injury
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am glad you enjoyed yourself, as I said I needed good sleeps and did so, so for me they were good holidays too, stayed with my family
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, so let me look at the mp
<elopio> balloons: yes, I ran the dbus command on desktop and tests work.
<elopio> I suppose we need to move that from phablet-tools to autopilot
<doug5> balloons, mp for you
<Letozaf_> ls -l
<Letozaf_> ooops :-P wrong window :-P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had already fixed one of the problems during holidays: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fixed-tests-for-feed-checkbox
<Letozaf_> balloons, this should fix the checkbox not being selected while adding a new feed in various tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, and I had also fixed the edit topic test that was skipped: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fixed-test-edit-topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh wait, the latter needs fixing... so if you could merge the first I will check what else is wrong
<Letozaf_> elfy, knome, doug5 dkessel  hello everyone o/
<elfy> hi Letozaf_ - happy new year to you :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, happy new year to you too :-)
<elfy> ty :)
<knome> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> knome, hello happy new year :)
<knome> you too
<Letozaf_> knome, ty :)
<doug5> Letozaf_, hellooo! :)
<Letozaf_> doug5, hi, happy new year :)
<doug5> Letozaf_, you too :)
<Letozaf_> doug5, ty
<elopio> alesage: hey, can you please update me on the status of the system settings introspection error?
<alesage> elopio, hi, just finishing lunch
<alesage> elopio, waiting on a Jenkins build
<alesage> elopio, here is the latest https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/ubuntu-system-settings/testing-ignore-me-many-prints-in-setup/+merge/245684
<elopio> alesage: cool, thanks.
<alesage> elopio, any strategic advice there?
<elopio> alesage: are you able to reproduce the failure locally, on desktop or the phone?
<alesage> elopio, no this failure occurs only on Jenkins
<elopio> alesage: then I would start skipping test modules one by one, until it goes to green.
<alesage> elopio yes it's a bit of a mess, as a couple of failures are in trunk now, not clear how they got in  https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings
<elopio> make three runs, to make sure it's actually green and stable.
<elopio> then two things can happen. If you add them one by one, and you spot the one that causes the error, that's the easy case. You can start skipping individual tests or statements.
<elopio> the hard case is when you add them one by one and things go crazy. That probably means that the problem is with the order of the tests or something is leaving a dirty environment sometimes.
<alesage> elopio, here's a failure that's more recent, wonder if this looks familiar https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/565/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about/AboutTestCase/test_settings_show_correct_version_of_the_os/
<alesage> elopio, I'm pretty sure it's in the setUp for the sound settings, as a sound test always makes a failure but not always the same test (e.g. when they're re-ordered)
<elopio> alesage: yes. That sounds like a problem with the autopilot cache. It might be using a generic custom proxy object instead of the one corresponding to that page.
<elopio> actually, I'm almost sure it's that. There is a mess with the validate_dbus_object details, so if you ever select a PageComponent that has no custom proxy object, it will remain on the cache making the following tests fail.
<alesage> elopio, ok hmm, that sounds difficult
<alesage> elopio, is there a bug for that specific issue?
<elopio> alesage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1350532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350532 in Autopilot "validate_dbus_object can cause more than one class in the cpo cache" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> might not be exactly the same, as your test is not saying that there are two classes.
<elopio> but it's definitely using PageComponent as the CPO, instead of the right class for that specific page.
<elopio> alesage: it shouldn't be that hard. An error like that one can't be specific to jenkins. It will happen everywhere.
<alesage> elopio, I see, so my short-term remedy might be to correct the test to the proper name
<alesage> elopio, ack
<elopio> alesage: put a breackpoint on the place where self.about_page gets instantiated. That will tell you why it's using PageComponent, instead of AboutPage or whatever it's named.
<alesage> elopio, gotcha thx
<elopio> alesage: if you are still stuck tomorrow, I will have time to try debugging it. Let me know how it goes.
<alesage> elopio, k thx
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-07
<elopio> good morning team.
<elopio> alesage: how is it going with system settings?
<rhuddie> elopio, hey good morning
<elopio> hello rhuddie
<rhuddie> elopio, I was thinking about querying device for maps support
<rhuddie> elopio, something like this seems to work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9687891/
<rhuddie> which checks if you have the click app installed
<elopio> rhuddie: ok. Sounds fine. I  guess we could have different agps providers in the future, but then we will just update that method.
<elopio> rhuddie: I would call the capability agps, instead of maps.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, you could make it as specific as you needed it to be. even have different methods for different providers if you need to know which one(s) are supported
<elopio> rhuddie: yesterday we were wondering if the apt-get update thing should be reported as aa bug to autopkgtest. Maybe it should be done by the setup scripts, maybe with a flag or something.
<elopio> could you please file a bug for that, and add a comment with the bug # in your branch?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure, I'll raise the bug. But I merged that branch earlier this morning, do you want me to revert it?
<elopio> rhuddie: no, that's fine. You can add the comment directly to trunk, no need to MP that.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok
<elopio> rhuddie: second thing, you said that you filed a bug for the wizard in rtm, right? Could you please make a branch to skip that test if we are on rtm, also with a comment linking the bug?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure. that will require the config helper so we know if we are on rtm. should I just add those as helpers for now?
<elopio>  rhuddie: yes, I think you should. Didn't you have a method to get the channel, in your last branch?
<rhuddie> elopio, yes I do
<rhuddie> elopio, the file I look at is only available on touch, not desktop
<rhuddie> don't think that should be a problem for now, but if we move these helpers to autopilot we would obviously need to make it work with desktop too
<elopio> rhuddie: that's good for now. I think that on desktop you could use something like /etc/lsb-release. But if you want, just raise an exception leaving that part for the future.
<elopio> rhuddie: and final comment for today... :) Last time I called a click command they told me to better use the click db.
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/view/head:/click/commands/list.py#L29
<elopio> you can do something like db = Click.DB(); db.read(); registry = Click.User.for_user(db, name=os.get_env('USER'))
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks I'll take a look.
<elopio> that is also good because you won't have to parse a string for the answer. You can query the registry.
<rhuddie> elopio, fyi, this is the bug for rtm wizard: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1399576
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1399576 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Cannot introspect settings wizard" [High,In progress]
<elopio> rhuddie: great, thanks.
<elopio> alesage: where are you?
<alesage> elopio, here :) , sorry other pings, waiting on a build of system-settings to get your answer
<elopio> alesage: ok. I'm getting my env ready to give it a try.
<alesage> elopio I need to be updated on how to run an autopilot test on the phone, is the best way to shell into the phone and run from the source tree (for a unity8 autopilot tests which I don't think is dep8-able)?
<elopio> alesage: it all depends what you are running.
<elopio> best way is to do what jenkins does, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<elopio> if you are debugging, you might want to make the phone writable, install bzr and emacs, and get the branch into the phone.
<alesage> elopio, right, I'm usually doing that--just want to be sure that some nifty utility hasn't come into existence as I'm advising paulliu on how to run indicators tests on phone
<alesage> elopio, balloons, what's your fav unity8 test, page-object-model-wise?
<elopio> alesage: the new one: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/edges_demo_test/+merge/244889
<alesage> elopio, thx
<balloons> i'll go with leo alesage :)
<alesage> balloons, very wise choice
<rhuddie> alesage, as we now need 2 approvals, could you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/config-helpers/+merge/245754
<alesage> rhuddie, ok shall do in a little bit
<rhuddie> alesage, thank you
<alesage> rhuddie, nothing interesting to add to that MP, approved :)
<rhuddie> alesage thanks :)
<alesage> elopio, have you worked with paulliu before?  he's helping with the indicators helpers, may have questions about how best to implement the page object model
<elopio> alesage: for a short time when he was working on pay.
<alesage> elopio, aha ok
<elopio> alesage: tell him to ask here or on ubuntu-autopilot.
<alesage> elopio, done :)
<elopio> paulliu: oh, right, you are here :)
<elopio> paulliu: if you need a hand, just ping ubuntu-qa.
<alesage> elopio I'm running the sanity suite on a fresh flash and I'm failing due to apt-get 404's, have you witnessed?  feel a bit blocked by this
<elopio> alesage: do you have trunk?
<alesage> elopio, I'm reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/serial/+merge/245599
<elopio> alesage: I'll merge it with trunk.
<elopio> alesage: give it a try to see if Richard's apt-get update solves it.
<alesage> elopio, k
<alesage> elopio, surprised if so b/c a manual apt-get update still 404s :( , running now
<alesage> elopio, appears to have worked
<elopio> alesage: awesome. I also tried the apt-get update myself, but I think what we are doing now is a little different. It temporarily mounts the partition as writable.
<alesage> elopio, o I see
<alesage> dark science
<elopio> yeah, I didn't understood it all. But Richard should have filed a bug by now.
<alesage> elopio, were you able to discover anything re: my settings blockage?
<alesage> elopio, here's the latest result on Jenkins FWIW http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/603/
<elopio> alesage: no, I was waiting for you to tell me if you needed a hand.
<elopio> I will get to it after the standup.
<alesage> elopio, ok yes I might need a hand at least to brainstorm
<elopio> only one error, that's pretty good. And no longer pagecomponent errors. We can work with that.
<alesage> but this sound failure is a mystery (and I've skipped all the other failures :) )
<elopio> hey veebeers, is the --test-timeout flag released in rtm?
<dobey> ok, i'm confused.
<dobey> the autopilot tests need to be included within the click package, to be runnable with the x-test stuff in the manifest, with adt-run, right?
<dobey> otherwise adt-run foo.click couldn't possibly work, right?
<dobey> also, isn't filemanager supposed to be a fat package?
<balloons> dobey, terminal and fm both got published as fat i believe
<dobey> balloons: i just installed the update for fm on my mako, and looking at the file system, i only see the arm binaries
<balloons> dobey, adt run works by pulling tests from the source tree @ revision
<balloons> as soon as someone pushes an update its likely to lose fat package support, as people have to manually build the fat package
<balloons> so tests don't go in the click
<dobey> huh
<dobey> i added the same stuff that fm has in it's CMakeLists.txt to install the ap tests, in pay-ui, and when i build the click the console log shows the files being installed to the place where the .click is built from
<dobey> so i don't need to add that?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found out that editing a topic on shorts app does not work, shall I file a bug ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found it out working on the edit topic tes
<Letozaf_> test
<balloons> dobey, ? not sure what you are trying to do, but no. the tests are pulled from source (or passed in). the click should be the same as the end user
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's with the changes I take it?
<balloons> and yes, a bug is alwasys useful :)
<dobey> balloons: i'm trying to add autopkgtests to the pay-ui click. i was looking at filemanager for hints on how to do it.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was wondering If I was wrong as if you read in my mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fixed-test-edit-topic/+merge/245411 Joey and Roman don't seem to agree with me
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way: howzit ?
<balloons> dobey, your manifest does need to be formatted properly, but it probably is already. can i see the source?
<balloons> Letozaf_, not bad at all thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like you are typing quite quikly :)
<balloons> hah. hunt and peck super speed mode!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<dobey> balloons: i haven't added the autopkgtests bits to it yet. i thought the tests had to be installed, so i split the work into two tasks
<balloons> dobey, ahh. yep, adt can just be pointed at an installed click and run the tests for it by pulling the click manifest and working it out
<balloons> or pass it tests; or tests and a click
<alesage> elopio, given what we talked about in stand-up maybe I'll just switch to temporarily skipping those tests, open a bug for each, then fix the non-Jenkins-related ones (i.e. the 'about' test we discussed yesterday)
<elopio> alesage: yes. Make a branch with the skips. Run it 3 times to make sure it's green. Then make a branch that depends on that one, where we will remove the skips and solve the issues.
<elopio> it's only required to file bugs if the first branch lands before the second one is ready.
<alesage> elopio, ok now I know the process thx
<elopio> ok, I'm off to pick my bike from the mechanic, and have lunch.
<elopio> bbl
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry i missed your other ? earlier
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you need help with that mp?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am reporting a bug as changing a fedd's topic does not work
<Letozaf_> balloons, then I will put a note in the mp
<balloons> kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> balloons: still here?
<balloons> dobey, for a moment yes
<dobey> balloons: do you know if doing adt-run on a click will always create a user session with xvfb or what?
<balloons> dobey, it depends on the runner you choose
<dobey> i presume the runner is the thing where i put "autopilot" in the manifest?
<balloons> i should use the proper terms.. the virt server i guess it's called
<balloons> adt-run [options] <source package> --- <virt-server> [<virt-server options>]
<balloons> https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html
<dobey> that readme doesn't really answer my question :-/
<dobey> oh
<dobey> virt-server isn't what you meant
<dobey> --setup-commands is?
 * dobey builds a click and tries
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-08
<elopio> good morning!
<balloons> morning elopio !
<elopio> balloons: hello.
<alesage> elopio you win at debugging u-s-s :) , what should we do next?
<elopio> alesage: there are two remaining issues that I'm currently trying to reproduce.
<elopio> then hope that jenkins agrees with my device that everything is actually less flaky now.
<elopio> and that's it.
<alesage> elopio, were you able to actually see the sound error outside of Jenkins?
<elopio> alesage: yes.
<alesage> elopio tell me more
<elopio> alesage: when I ran the whole suite, I got tons of errors. I thought it was my device or config.
<elopio> but after retrying the whole day, I realized it was not my fault.
<elopio> so I started running one test, then its suite, then another test, then its suite.
<alesage> elopio, I'm surprised by your result b/c the Jenkins logs always showed a sound test as the last
<elopio> I found some errors there. But when I got to the test_phone* suite, I found that I could run the test individuallly, but not the whole suite.
<alesage> elopio, aha b/c that one has *one* sound test
<elopio> so I read the code, and found that they were starting the session bus, which is wrong.
<alesage> is it possible to run autopilot with a list of tests to run, I wonder?
<elopio> alesage: what happens on the jenkins runs I tried yesterday is that the run is killed. That's different from what I see on my phone, but could be caused by the same. I hope.
<elopio> I'm going to make an MP to see how it goes.
<alesage> elopio, is it always an error to start a separate session bus?
<alesage> elopio, I tried MPs on the commits before and after ted added that, for the record, and found failures
<alesage> possibly I was flummoxed by the new about errors
<elopio> alesage: yes, this way it's always a problem. pitti and veebers discusssed like a month ago about adjusting the app so it works with a private bus. I think that would work.
<alesage> elopio, anyway it would be very valuable for me to do a pairing session on your method :) , as we need a few more of you to support autopilot on our team
<elopio> alesage: we have the session error, a couple more errors, and some flaky tests.
<alesage> elopio, we should make a bug for that private session idea
<elopio> I'm not sure how far back we would have to go to get a green run.
<alesage> elopio, maybe "start over" :)
<elopio> alesage: the problem with this is that if we start a hangout for a pairing session, most of the time is spend waiting for tests to run.
<elopio> alesage: maybe you can try to reproduce the webbrowser problem that jibel is having. And we pair-debug it over IRC.
<alesage> elopio, true waiting for Jenkins especially
<alesage> elopio, we should maybe triage jibel's doc; if it goes over this week maybe the work should be scheduled?  or do you think just this week
<elopio> alesage: not sure what are you talking about.
<elopio> ah, that's an email. Let me read it.
<alesage> elopio, from his new e-mail
<elopio> alesage: yes, we should file bugs for most of the things he wants. We only have tomorrow to finish the tasks we started.
<alesage> elopio, I'll go through and add bugs where they're missing and we can decide importance, etc.
<elopio> alesage: thanks.
<elopio> balloons: can you attend today's planning meeting?
<balloons> elopio, yes i plan to
<elopio> balloons: great.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-09
<paulliu> elopio: hi. Want to sync the helpers details. I'm currently working on the display Indicator helper. http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/ueqa-code-proposals/proposals/indicator-display/index.html#shell-ui-test-helpers
<paulliu> elopio: anything else I should know?
<elopio> paulliu: it would be nice if you add a method open_display_indicator, that wraps the default open_indicator_page and returns that DisplayIndicator object.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<elopio> paulliu: if you need to pair program to get started, we have scheduled some time for that. Just let me know.
<paulliu> elopio: Cool. When is it?
<paulliu> jfunk told me that you have a sprint next week. Is it able to participate remotely?
<elopio> paulliu: yes. We start the sprint on monday.
<elopio> alesage: did you finish turning jibel's document into bugs?
<alesage> elopio, yes they're there in the doc
<elopio> alesage: awesome, thank you.
<alesage> elopio, what's on the top of your list today?
<elopio> alesage: make cards in the board for each task.
<elopio> and then, webbrowser problems.
<alesage> elopio, ok, mind if I tag along for the webbrowser fix?
<elopio> alesage: sure. I'll ping you  when (if) I start.
<alesage> elopio, ok I'll dig in a little after some lunch
<dobey> are the autopkgtests in click packages being run anywhere right now?
<elopio> dobey: no. Jenkins runs the tests, but not using adt-run.
<dobey> ok
<elopio> paulliu: would you like to pair on monday?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9700053/
<dobey> elopio: ^^ can you look at that? i'm wondering why those failures are happening
<elopio> dobey:   File "/tmp/adt-run.ZG7ly5/tree/tests/autopilot/pay_ui/tests/__init__.py", line 57, in launch_installed_app
<elopio>     raise NotImplementedError()
<elopio> the launching method is not implemented.
<alesage> elopio ping--I haven't run these sanity tests for a bit and I find myself waiting on a black screen for a while, am I stuck in the loop I've heard about, and what do I need to merge to fix?
<elopio> alesage: it depends on where is the loop. Did your flashing succeed?
<alesage> elopio, I'm a fresh flash yes, followed the instructions in jibel's doc
<alesage> elopio, should I try again to flash?
<elopio> alesage: that's better, just to make sure where you are.
<elopio> flash and tell me if you end up in the wizard page.
<alesage> ok I'll do again--wound up with wizard before though
<alesage> elopio, seeing this on the first attempt to run after flash, but this it's adt-run's fault http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9700352 , should probably file a bug for this, recall the second attempt working in the past
<elopio> alesage: yes, a bug sounds good.
<alesage> elopio, k
<elopio> alesage: also try phablet-shell.
<alesage> elopio, yes works
<elopio> if that works, adt should pass that step.
<alesage> elopio, again I recall seeing this on first connect via adt-run
<elopio> alesage: I remember about it too.
<alesage> elopio, ok yes same result, long black screen--how long to wait?
<elopio> alesage: does it show the unity icon spining?
<alesage> elopio no I'm past that
<elopio> alesage: then I have no idea what's going on. I haven't seen a fully black screen. Did you flash rtm or vivid?
<alesage> elopio ubuntu-device-flash touch --wipe --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --developer-mode --password=0000
<alesage> elopio as in Jean-Baptiste's doc
<dobey> balloons: hey. how can i run click package tests from the local tree in adt-run exactly? i'm passing "--click-source ./" but it doesn't seem to use them
<elopio> alesage: and you are using trunk?
<alesage> elopio, yes, just let me make sure I'm up to date on your ppa
<elopio> alesage: and krilllin?
<alesage> elopio, mako
<elopio> alesage: ok, I have krillin ready, I will givve it a try there.
<elopio> but I'm going to a meeting, I won't be able to do mako soon.
<alesage> elopio, ok will update
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<alesage> elopio aha possibly a config option is interfering from your serial branch, seeing a blank warning.log, lemme investigate
<username> testing pidgin
<elopio> alesage: my krillin is in a black screen.
<elopio> I'm hating this, who's breaking our tests on every friday?
<alesage> elopio, you say that as if it were bad news
<alesage> elopio, finding the same with clean config fwiw
<alesage> elopio, what's our process, do you think it's a specific test?
<alesage> elopio, do you also get a blank 'warning.log' in your dir?
<alesage> actually this one hasn't been touched so maybe not related
<elopio> alesage: I don't know. What I did to find the wizard getting stuck was to copy the tests to the phone, make it writable, install the deps and run one test at a time.
<alesage> elopio, we could maybe step back a rev?  suspect any recent changes?
<elopio> alesage: this not likely caused by our branch.
<elopio> more likely a change in someone else's branch.
<alesage> elopio hmpf
<alesage> elopio, showing that we can run *any* test might help, i.e. chopping out all but one?  or better to go to the device
<elopio> alesage: that would be helpful.
<alesage> elopio, I'll start that way then on the device after
<alesage> elopio saw a unity8 crash but not in successive runs, appears we just never get unity8?
<alesage> elopio, notably setting skips on the tests does get a run so the test infrastructure isn't the culprit
<elopio> alesage: sorry man, I won't be able to help debugging today. I need a little rest, and then many cards to fill.
<alesage> elopio, nw, getting somewhere, will report
<elopio> alesage: if you are putting the skip on the test, the setup will still run.
<elopio> and generally we restart unity on the setup.
<alesage> elopio, right but I put a skip on the whole class
<alesage> elopio, seeing that the test passes when run from the device FWIW
<elopio> alesage: and anyway, the first card of the following sprint is probably going to be get the suite stable, and figure out how to make sure it won't break again.
<elopio> alesage: ok, sound like you are on the right track.
<alesage> elopio, ok yeah I'll continue a bit here
<elopio> please send an email to the team when you EOD, so everybody knows what's going on.
<alesage> elopio, ok shall do
<elopio> alesage: thank you. I'll probably see you on monday, I think I better EOD now and finish tomorrow.
<elopio> I'll decide after a nap :)
<alesage> elopio, ok don't work too hard ;) , enjoy the rest
<esteban> are there public test cases available for ubuntu? if yes, where can i find them?
<knome> iso.qa.ubuntu.com and packages.qa.ubuntu.com to begin with
<esteban> thank you
<balloons> esteban, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam for more info about the team, etc as well
<elfy> evening balloons
<balloons> evening indeed
<balloons> how are you this evening elfy and knome? something warm and happy i hope
<elfy> yep - good here thanks :)
<knome> getting better from the sickness
<knome> bought a new work desk today
<balloons> ohh, i'm curious
<balloons> and glad to hear you are feeling better!
<elfy> I got an ssd and a new processor and more ram and new amp and speakers
<elfy> no new desk though :(
<knome> heh
<esteban> balloons: will take a look at the link, looks helpful. thanks
<knome> https://www.masku.com/storage/cache/img/7342417513240310458a69ae87fc2541/630x430/gisa-kulmakirjoituspoyta-musta.jpg
<knome> that without the extension part at right
<elfy> evening esteban - welcome to the madness
<knome> balloons, ^
<esteban> evening elfy
<esteban> i ll embrace madness warmly
<elfy> awesome :)
<balloons> knome, simple and sleek i like it
<balloons> esteban, haha, you'll fit right in
<knome> balloons, yep, and tbh, there isn't much variety unless you want to pay ridiculous prices like 1500 euros...
<esteban> jajaja, i ll give my best :p
<balloons> i had planned to make a desk. one long sheet of plywood against the entire wall of my office
<knome> balloons, something like that would be awesome.
<knome> well, not the whole wall
<knome> but a simple piece of wood
<elfy> I still want to do a standing desk
<elfy> easy enough - just being bothered
<knome> i'd like one that can alternate between standing and sitting
<balloons> knome, :-) my office is cozy, i could easily cover a wall and have it be almost std desk size
<elfy> knome: that's called a really extendable stool
<knome> i have a relatively cozy office as well
<knome> elfy, lol
<knome> but i don't have much wallspace, i have my record shelves here
<balloons> lol elfu
<knome> and the boardgame cabinet
<elfy> my desk is in the corner of the living room - need to have comfy chairs too
<balloons> ahh yes. boardgames are in the other room
<knome> i like the mancaviness of this room though
<balloons> i played so many boardgames over the holidays.. quite nice
<knome> and i don't need anything too fancy
<knome> this table has just been here for ever
<knome> well, here
<knome> and the previous apartment
<balloons> yep. simple simple. a comfy chair is a must ofc
<knome> and my room in my childhood home
<knome> a comfy wooden top kitchen chair it is then ;)
<knome> good for the buttocks
<knome> ;)=
<balloons> :p
<knome> tbe, this is a better chair than many office chairs i've sat in during my life
<knome> and doesn't allow you to sit for hours and hours - which is a plus...
<balloons> mm.. forces, nay "enables" you to take breaks
<balloons> good idea
<balloons> speakning of which, the sun is setting, i must get a walk in
<knome> and i'm also lazy to find a good office chair
<knome> and they are rare here
<knome> looked for one today as well but.. nah
<balloons> they are $$ here as anywhere i'd guess
<balloons> i use what i have on hand
<knome> true, but also hard hard to find
<knome> i can't buy a regular office chair
<knome> they'll tear apart in no time
<balloons> i've gone through several hand me downs that way
<knome> have been too lazy to do exercise as well i guess :P
<knome> lazy is the keyword
<knome> the main reason i want to change my desk
<balloons> ahh.. don't get too lazy, but do enjoy friday night :-)
<knome> it makes a "knack" sound when i lay my hand on it
<knome> ARGH!
<knome> try to focus here
<elfy> a chair that causes you to get up and wander off is a good thing imo
<knome> yep
<elfy> I'd never move ...
<knome> and at the same time, which gives you *good* support for your back
<knome> this definitely does it
<knome> and we actually just went and bought two more of these today
<knome> now we have 6, so enough to fill our extended kitchen table
<elfy> room for elfy for an evening then :D
<knome> but we normally don't use >4 chairs, so i can keep one here without carrying it around all the time
<knome> lol
<knome> always room for elfy
<elfy> ha ha - good planning there
<elfy> one day knome :)
<knome> and here's what i think is the awesome thing
<knome> i've always hated when friends come over
<knome> and one sits in the comfy office chair
<knome> and tells the friend "get a chair"
<knome> now when i tell them that, they get to match my chair
<knome> so nobody in the comfy chair
<elfy> :)
<knome> equality++
<knome> and i can't stress this enough, these are awesome chairs
<elfy> :)
<knome> https://masku.com/storage/12/media/2014/08/merlyn-tuoli-pz-hkinz.jpg
<knome> that back support is just how it should for me
<elfy> oh yea - like that
<knome> which is rare given my weird back
<elfy> I try not to sit back tbh - sit as vertical as I can
<knome> well i *try* to sit ergonomically
<knome> and then i end up in a C-shaped position
<elfy> too much slouching for me leads to crashing on the floor screaming - not the best :p
<knome> lol
<Patrickdk> http://www.lovesac.com/sacs/supersac/owl-phur-supersac-package.html
<Patrickdk> I worked on one of those for 2 months
<Patrickdk> I didn't leave it for anything
<elfy> neither would I :)
<knome> ouch
<knome> that shouts back pain to me
<knome> i'm sure it's comfy and all but...
<Patrickdk> I don't have back pain
<Patrickdk> only shoulder pain
<elfy> mind you - if I'd been on the floor screaming I probably couldn't get out :)
<knome> i do - even without that :D
<elfy> ha
<elfy> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/20141209191523.php
<elfy> old photo - no baccy anywhere anymore :p
<knome> ooh, extending shelf
<knome> i just thought that would be cool if i actually liked books
<knome> :P
<elfy> heh
<knome> too much stuff here now
<knome> but i'll take a photo when i get the new desk from the storehouse
<elfy> I've got through 3 of those desk bits in 2 years
<knome> and have cleaned up :P
<knome> ouch...
<elfy> ha ha
<knome> so is it falling of the shelf?
<elfy> £40 or so
<knome> or what happens
<elfy> nope - they collapse in the middle - not real wood - ikea ;)
<knome> ohh
<knome> dang
<knome> i don't think my new desk (or the current definitely not) is real wood either
<elfy> well - one was perhaps my fault - it is a desk and not a step ladder
<knome> but sure, it doesn't get the weight like that
<knome> this one has a supporting steel bar
<knome> which i suppose helps
<elfy> one elfy knee - one collapsed desk
<knome> ugh
<knome> :D
<elfy> one shouting elfy :)
<knome> yep
<knome> or in other words
<knome> desk 1 - elfy 0
<knome> that armchair does look good
<knome> not quite my style, but close
<knome> someday i will buy a stylish black leather armchair
<elfy> I love that chair and the other and the 8' sofa
<knome> and a stool
<knome> that'll finish off my office
<knome> but that day might be in 10 years
<knome> nonetheless
<elfy> free (ish) xmas bonus from an old boss - only person to make me feel small
<knome> :)
<knome> nice
<elfy> only chairs I have ever really been comfortable in :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-11
<balloons> good morning
<balloons> tsimonq, wxl, flocculant, you ok with compressing the add result box to look something like this: http://imgur.com/ckk6hpW
<balloons> Going to try for another qatracker release today
<balloons> and in case I forget, someone feel free to beat me on making a writeup of the changes so far and sharing with everyone
 * balloons casts an eye towards tsimonq2
<balloons> question as well; 'Bugs to look for' only shows for active results. Any thoughts on having it display on archived results too?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1532840
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532840 in Ubuntu QA Website "'Bugs to look for' table only displays on active results" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> balloons: ack compressing
<flocculant> balloons: don't see a pressing reason to see possible bugs in an archived page
<balloons> ok, just thought I'd open a bug to discuss it
<balloons> you can say as much on the bug :-)
<flocculant> yep - of course, that's the best way :)
<flocculant> okey doke
<flocculant> balloons: done including two reasons :)
<wxl> balloons: i like the add result box compressed
<balloons> wxl, :-)
<balloons> I am asking for some more radical design changes too
<balloons> i should add you as mentor on it actually
<balloons> if that's ok?
<wxl> fine with me
<balloons> tsimonq2, perhaps u to??
<wxl> balloons: undoubtably he's at school but i doubt he would mind
<flocculant> balloons: just exactly how radical ...
<wxl> don't mind me here
<wxl> bug 1532797
<ubot5> bug 1532797 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Icons missing on LXQt" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532797
<flocculant> anyone else seeing today's daily land at a black background at lightdm after install?
<tsimonq2> hm?
 * tsimonq2 reads the backlogs
<tsimonq2> balloons: I don't have access to IRC at school, read my away message :P
<tsimonq2> balloons: oh yeah great idea go right ahead
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-12
<damascene> Is the sluggishness during software update is normal thing?
<teward> anyone here familiar with how the sources.list files are stored on the Ubuntu ISOs?  I'd like to lift a pristine copy off a 14.04.# ISO without having to do an install...
<cyphermox> teward: you can extract it from filesystem.squashfs
<cyphermox> (loop mounting should suffice)
<balloons> flocculant, ping
<flocculant> balloons: pong
<balloons> flocculant, what do you think of a red background for critical bugs box
<balloons> ala http://imgur.com/45McOfu
<teward> cyphermox: thanks, that got me the pristine one.  :)
<flocculant> balloons: not sure - seems a bit ott, especially as people aren't all that good at deciding :)
<balloons> I don't think I like it. But it also makes me question having the seperate boxes again
<flocculant> balloons: how about move bugs right, critical bugs left - so they are in the original order, maybe change Critical Bug text to red
<flocculant> balloons: need critical and/or bug
<flocculant> fail needs a critical bug iirc
<balloons> i mean, we could just have a bugs, and require a bug for fail, but not for pss
<balloons> *pass
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> I do prefer having a critical option tbh
<flocculant> if I fail something then I'm likely to have decided it's something critical - not just a bug
<flocculant> makes people think a little bit more perhaps
<balloons> ack. The red background is the only thing I'm really after for this specific merge. Gotta avoid making a big mp to fix everything ;p
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I'd definitely want to see bug and critical bug swapped with each other
<flocculant> balloons: also don't want this to look bizarre if browser is not full screen - it never ever is here unless daughter or mother have been here ...
<balloons> yea, I usually have 4-6 windows open on screen
<balloons> Ok, feel free to ask theem to be swapped also
<flocculant> balloons: well I can't report that as a bug as it's not like that in live
<balloons> I meant on the MP -- I've done it
<flocculant> oh nvm - just seen that :)
<flocculant> and done
<balloons> hehe, I'll sneak you into reviews one way or another
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I don't mind that ;)
<balloons> someone wanted to say hello, so I sent you a mail flocculant
<flocculant> awesome :D
<balloons> ok, pushing rev 417 to production now
 * flocculant lols a bit at the last mail to the qa list - I get music going within 30 seconds of an installation :p
<flocculant> balloons: what changes should I be seeing with that?
<flocculant> guess I'm not seeing it yet
<balloons> no, it's not live yet
<balloons> sorry to excite heh
<flocculant> phew ...
<flocculant> thought you'd broken it :D
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-13
<MatthewAllen> balloons, you may want to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1533472
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1533472 in Ubuntu QA Website "Text inside tables in the results page cannot be seen as it is the same color as the background" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> balloons: that's definitely something we need to sort out :p
<balloons> yea, the tracker is updated and looks a bit different..
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, wxl, tsimonq2 - I was talking to balloons about creating a terminal application (for a GCI Task) that allows you to set a testcase to monitor on the QA Tracker and the application will use desktop notifications to inform you when a new result is added and a preview of its data (eg. passed, comment, etc.) - Would you be interested in this? Or would it be a waste of my time to develop? Any specific
<MatthewAllen> features that you guys would want?
<MatthewAllen> If I'm disconnected by the time you guys see this, feel free to email me at whosdaz <at> gmail.com
<flocculant> balloons: do you mean it is intentional to not be able to read things?
<balloons> flocculant, no, not at all. I mean the change occured with the release
<flocculant> oh ok - I was a bit confused by what you said :)
<balloons> We'll have to dig into it and see what happened. If it's poor enough, we can rollback
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: just this minute got home, will look at that very shortly
<balloons> MatthewAllen, notice the critical bugs box flows under the bugs box at smaller window sizes: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/110281/testcases/1307/results
<balloons> And the bugs box overflows the section
<MatthewAllen> balloons, hmmm - I'd assume that is because they never resize
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: not sure that I'd be at all interested in if I'm reading that right - I have about ~50 discrete testcases I'm worried about - that is a whole lot of setting up each time I reinstall the OS and given that I do that 3 or 4 times during a 6 month cycle - not going there
<flocculant> I'd be interested in an RSS feed via the tracker which would rely on me being logged into it only
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, all good - anything specific you can think of that would be useful? that could be implemented with the QA Tracker API
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: well atm - I don't know if every thing we've been looking at is live, so a bit hard to tell
<flocculant> mmm - why am I seeing path to testcases in the top bar?
<flocculant> http://i.imgur.com/EL4RNdh.png
<MatthewAllen> ..., that's my bad
<MatthewAllen> will fix asap
<flocculant> ok - just checking :)
<MatthewAllen> good catch, thanks for pointing it out
<MatthewAllen> that was left over from me testing while implementing the fix for the 404 link
<flocculant> :)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, for the bug mentioned above - should I just push a commit to the current merge for the 404? Can you sort it out from there?
<MatthewAllen> fix pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-qa-website/fix1194770
<balloons> MatthewAllen, yes I can remerged the same branch
<MatthewAllen> mmk, I've pushed the change to the same branch
<MatthewAllen> so you can do it whenever
<balloons> I'm thinking we might just rollback on this
<damascene> Is the sluggishness during software update is normal thing?
<damascene>  When I urn # sudo -u test sh -c "echo Hi" answer: Hi \n Sessions still open, not unmounting. Is it a bug? It does not forbid me from running the command but it throw an error that block the execution of local.rc
<flocculant> damascene: this isn't a support channel - try #ubuntu
<damascene> I'm not looking for support
<damascene> I think it's a bug if you can confirm it. I'll file a bug
<wxl> balloons: fwiw i'm in support of matthewallen's idea for the qa tracker notifications
<balloons> damascene, we have no idea what test.sh, or what you mean by sluggishness
<flocculant> wxl: but would you prefer something you don't have to set up each time you re-install?
<flocculant> like an rss feed from the tracker
<balloons> during installtion, the disk and cpu usage goes up. That will make your pc seem slower than before
<wxl> flocculant: yes, definitely
<flocculant> wxl: not that I'm particularly worried one way or the other - one I might use, the other I wouldn't :)
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> actually i wouldn't mind even a daily report sent by email summarizing
<flocculant> well - actually I would use rss feed if it was a general thing
<wxl> personally, though, i'd want to do it per image rather than per testcase
<wxl> i'm interested in ALL the testcases for our particular set of images (and sometimes, other images)
<flocculant> I thought testcase number changed when new daily
<wxl> i don't usually use rss feeds
<wxl> which isn't to say i couldn't
<flocculant> for images
<damascene> balloons, in short I'm telling a command to run as user "test" here is what happening http://paste.ubuntu.com/14489006/
<damascene> I do not want to go and file a bug then it turn out to be because of my mistake. I've searched different forums and did not find it common and did not understand what it mean
<flocculant> balloons wxl - I'm under the impression that when the build changes then the url does http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/110283/testcases wouldn't be 110283 tomorrow for instance
<flocculant> not sure how matthew's tool would work
<flocculant> anyway - enough of that from me - I'd not use it :)
<balloons> why not? His tool would use the API, so it should be fine
<balloons> and yes you are corect
<flocculant> why not use it?
<flocculant> or some other why not?
<balloons> well, I wouldn't have him build something that's of no use, heh
<balloons> no sense in that
<flocculant> ok - well I did give him my reasoning ^^ - I'd not want to get notifications of ~50 things that I'm interested in
<flocculant> and on milestone testing when I'm 'WILL YOU PLEASE TEST THIS FOR US' it'd be a nightmare :)
<wxl> flocculant: that's why i'd suggest a daily report
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1375456
<ubot5> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<wxl> right and see, that's for a whole PRODUCT
<wxl> which is what i'm interested in
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> basically I'd want to know about xubuntu iso.tracker and package.tracker
<wxl> same here, for lubuntu
<wxl> occassionally i might want to know about some other image because i'm tracking installer issues
<wxl> but again, that can be a whole product
<wxl> (probably better if it is, honestly)
 * balloons is trying to figure out the course of action to take for the tracker
<wxl> balloons: i think you, as head of QA, will need to make an executive decision about how this is going to manifest itself, but my vote is definitely in for a daily report on a set of user-selectable products
<balloons> ahh.. The decision lies with the one with creates it
<balloons> meritocracy my friend ;-)
<wxl> balloons: that's why i gave you my vote
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> I'm using the I won't use that method of backing quietly away from this issue :p
<flocculant> from my perspective if there was an rss feed on 'product' then I suspect knome could add that to our tracker so anyone interested in xubuntu could see that
<damascene> I couldn't reproduce the problem on 16.04 just in 15.04 for now
<flocculant> damascene: well 15.04 is just about to EOL anyway
<teward> ^
<damascene> I should hurry up then and replace it :-)
<flocculant> :)
<wxl> balloons: is there any sort of community testing for snappy?
<balloons> wxl, talk to elopio about that :-)
<wxl> elopio: snappy community testing?
<balloons> flocculant, wxl, also am I crazy or are we missing a lot of defects? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<flocculant> balloons: nope - not crazy - that's closer to what I wanted - 12.04 is missing now :p
<balloons> flocculant, ok so the only issues are the path print at the top (which is fixed in trunk) and the weird colors?
<flocculant> nooo
<balloons> flocculant, well for instance, we don't see daily
<flocculant> there are a huge number of bugs missing
<flocculant> dailies defintely - both xenial and trusty
<flocculant> I guess we're not worried about any trusty version released
<flocculant> no reason for qa to be interested in anything but current dev and lts dailies imo
<flocculant> as far as the tracker goes I add :)
<flocculant> balloons: did all the different merges land at the same time here?
<balloons> flocculant, everything landed yesterday. I'm trying to decide on whether to push forward or rollback things
<balloons> well, I mean everything as of yesterday landed. It landed early this morning for you
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> tbh - given the lack of anguished cries - I wonder if it is better to just fix the issues and not roll back
<flocculant> 2 weeks to next milestone for flavours
<balloons> well, indeed. Now is the time to fix.. Not during milestones :-)
<flocculant> :D
<flocculant> not sure you should roll back - just roll forward a bit quick :p
<elopio> wxl: hello.
<wxl> hai elopio
<elopio> wxl: the most useful thing at the moment is to get people to try building snaps.
<wxl> elopio: so less formal testing then?
<teward> balloons: ping
<teward> just to confirm: you said that 32bit Server ISO tests are effectively dead and no longer done by Ubuntu / Ubuntu Server QA?
<balloons> teward, yes
<teward> balloons: you may want to tell phillw that
<teward> incoming PM of PM log snippets
<teward> he reached out to me, since he knows I do stuff on the Server Team (nginx, general triage when i see it, etc.)
<balloons> teward, the best folks to ask about 32-bit images of server are the people who own them -- #ubuntu-server
<teward> indeed - was trying to find the release coordinator for Server, but never succeeded
<balloons> I can't speak for them. But yes, obviously the tests are exactly the same
<teward> will bring up @ next Server Team meeting
<teward> right... but I think phill's complaint is that people still have 32bit kit/tech and that not having the tests is "stupid" (to put it very mildly)
<balloons> I could certainly put tests there, but the product owners own those things
<balloons> regardless, no one is telling you you can't test or use the images; as you've noted they are still being produced
<teward> right, not saying otherwise, just trying to determine who I can poke to get phill off my [CENSORED]
<flocculant> /ignore works
<teward> lolol
<flocculant> http://assets.amuniversal.com/acc8547087bf01332a64005056a9545d is apt
<elopio> wxl: yes. More like exploring what's possible and reporting bugs about what's not possible.
<wxl> balloons: white on grey is bad!!! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds
<flocculant> wxl: that's what we were talking about earlier - there is a bug for that
<wxl> kthx flocculant
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> that's what we started talking about :D
<flocculant> you know how it is, got the boss talking about stuff and it just goes anywhere :p
<wxl> indeed :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-14
<MatthewAllen> I'm currently looking at developing an application through the QATracker API, so if anyone has any ideas for a application that works of the QATrackers api (report results, read results, etc. etc.) I'd be more than willing to attempt to implement them, just message me. :)
<tsimonq2> I can +1 MatthewAllen as the API docs aren't really...good, for lack of a better word
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, anything you can think of that would be useful that I could implement using the api?
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: I have been met with the same challenge as you, so no :)
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: is this for a GCI task
<tsimonq2> ?
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, yes
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: you should probably contact https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stgraber
<balloons> MatthewAllen, coming up empty for the GCI API task?
<MatthewAllen> balloons, seems to be - people seem happy with what they have already :)
<balloons> Part of the idea was to try and stretch the use of the API a bit. Perhaps it's not working out
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I'm looking at fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1354048 -  just for clarification - Do you want it to redirect the Ubuntu SSO Login page if the user is not logged in and do the normal behaviour of going to the sub page if they are logged in?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354048 in Ubuntu QA Website "iso testing: subscription management page shows "oops", does not forward to SSO login page" [Low,Confirmed]
<balloons> that sounds correct
<MatthewAllen> awesome, will get on that now then
<MatthewAllen> is there any way to make the SSO Login page return the user to the subscription page after logging in?
<balloons> yes there is
<balloons> you pass that as a parm
<MatthewAllen> Is there anyway to pass that parameter through the URL? Because from what I can see it's done through a hidden value
<MatthewAllen> balloons,  Is there anyway to pass that parameter through the URL? Because from what I can see it's done through a hidden value
<balloons> there should be, but I don't have direct knowledge on SSO
<MatthewAllen> is there anyone that I can ask? Or is it up to me to work it out
<balloons> MatthewAllen, if I remember correctly it's a URL param. When you login to the tracker you should see the parm
<balloons> watch how it works
<flocculant> afternoon
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I'm a bit confused by the behaviour of the subscriptions page - If you attempt to access the live website when not logged in it present the "Oops" page, but on my local copy it's happy to show me the subscription page even when not logged in
<balloons> ohh, well.. bleh
<MatthewAllen> which I assume means that page is handled through the config of drupal?
<MatthewAllen> Which probally means I can't implement the redirect directly in the code of the subscriptions .php file
<balloons> I'm not sure why some bits are different in prod than in our dev setup. It's something we'll have to look into further. One thing is prod is running on precise, and we are likely not
<MatthewAllen> it's a bit weird, so I think I'll leave the bug alone as I wont be able to test my changes reliabily
<MatthewAllen> balloons, Have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1533472 - been in the live release since the last merge
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1533472 in Ubuntu QA Website "Text inside tables in the results page cannot be seen as it is the same color as the background" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> MatthewAllen, that was caused by the new release yes
<MatthewAllen> just making sure you knew, considering it makes the website alot harder to use - It's a bit weird though because chrome didn't show any change in the css between the releases when inspecting elements
<balloons> I'm not sure why it happened -- if you figure it out, big hugs!
<MatthewAllen> the colour appears to be being controlled by the default css file, so something must of been removed somehow
<MatthewAllen> having a look into it as we speak
<flocculant> \o/
<MatthewAllen> hmmm, actually testing a fix is going to be a bit tricky considering I cant recreate the bug on a local instance with the latest version
<MatthewAllen> balloons, flocculant - I compared the .css in inspect element between the live version (broken) and my local copy (working) and it appears that the live body isn't inheriting the from <div id="main">
<MatthewAllen> is there potential there was an issue with the deployment? Because atleast for me the bug does not exist on my local build
<MatthewAllen> balloons, It may potential of been caused by the "Text Color" setting changing in the drupal config, as when this set set to #fff the bug is recreated near perfectly. If one of you have admin access you may want to check this wasn't changed by accident.
<MatthewAllen> balloons, flocculant - Pushed a patch that will fix it by overriding to the color of the tables, not the best way to do it - but will fix it which I'd assume should be done ASAP
<MatthewAllen> https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-qa-website/fix1533472/+merge/282642
<balloons> well, let's give it a whirl and see
 * balloons readies for deployment
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I'm off for the night - good luck with getting that fixed :)
<balloons> ty
<tsimonq2> balloons: is this the weird text bug?
<balloons> tsimonq2, look better now?
<balloons> :)
<tsimonq2> yay!
<tsimonq2> thanks, balloons! :D
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-15
<wxl> balloons: word on the street is we're getting the 4.4 LTS kernel in 16.04??? is ubuntu proper going to participate in alpha 2 testing then???
<flocculant> balloons MatthewAllen bug 1534561
<ubot5> bug 1534561 in Ubuntu QA Website "No space between critical and normal bugs on tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534561
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, do you mean between the input fields? Because from what I can gather that depends on the width of the browser window itself
<MatthewAllen> maybe add a screenshot?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: yea - and yes I see that
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> here they seperate at ~1500 wide
<MatthewAllen> from what I can gather it's a bit weird to sort out, as the width cannot be controlled by CSS and is instead a size property of the element. However I could potentially work around that with Javascript
<MatthewAllen> that's one of the major limitations of those input elements, especially when side by side
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> so the simple way to sort it would be to have them vertical I assume
<MatthewAllen> that's the simplest way, however if it is a major issue I'm sure I can sort it out :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> let's wait and see what balloons says later for now :)
<flocculant> not easy to drag bugs from list to the input fields now - the price of having a list rather than hard to use bugs
<flocculant> s/hard to use bugs/hard to read bug icons
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, just done some digging and I think I can actually fix your issue with relative ease
<MatthewAllen> will have a look now at making those field sizes relative to the window
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, balloons, pushing a branch with a fix to launchpad as we speak, you may want to download it to make sure it fixes the bug on your side :)
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, have a look at the bug again - I've pushed a branch :)
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: thanks - about to wander away to work
<balloons> More fixes eh? OK
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I need to keep you busy :P
<balloons> I see. FYI, I'll be disconnected from the internet this weekend. Traveling through non wifi spots
<balloons> Crazy to think but true. They still exist
<balloons> :)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, thanks for letting me know :) Will have to find something else to do aside from bugging you :P
<balloons> Ha-ha. I ruined weekend plans eh?
<MatthewAllen> balloons, hehehe, pretty mean of you :P
<flocculant> balloons: have a good weekend :)(
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-16
<balloons> U 2 offline time
<tsimonq2> night balloons
<damascene> Hi, a friend on 14.04.3 get screen flash and even logout sometimes when he reach to the bottom of screen. He uses Ubuntu Tweak to modify the theme. I'm not using unity so I could not test it. Any one could help or suggest something to debug it?
<damascene> On the default theme every thing is OK. All, other themes has the problem
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-17
<damascene> Hello, I've sent this question before reporting a bug. I did not get the answer I want https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+question/281087
<damascene> Do you all have all variations of English installed on your system? Australian, British, Canadian and New Zealand like me?
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-11
<FalconPunch> Yeah
<FalconPunch> You're loosing momentum, ma friends
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-15
<alguiendigamesis> hi
<alguiendigamesis> holaa
<alguiendigamesis> oooooooooo
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> t
<alguiendigamesis> tt
<alguiendigamesis> t
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-08
<Jon_> hi everybody, i'm jon. i'm interested in starting to contribute as a tester.
<tsimonq2> Jon_: Hello
<tsimonq2> Jon_: What kind of testing would you like to do?
<Jon_> Oh, Hi Simon. We connected by email before. I'd like to start with something accessible to a beginner that you need to get done. Any ideas ?
<tsimonq2> Aww, didn't see this :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-10
<tsimonq2> Hm, did iso.qa.ubuntu.com not undergo the conversion to HTTPS?
 * flocculant hopes not - broken enough as it is :p
<tsimonq2> Hmmm but I wonder because every other Ubuntu site seemed to undergo that converstion
<tsimonq2> *conversion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I think the testcase shown against alternate no network on your tracker  needs changing  bug 1742665
<ubot5> bug 1742665 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase not reflecting to correct Lubuntu Version" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742665
<flocculant> just fyi :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ack, although I'm going to bounce this to wxl because he's Lubuntu's QA head :)
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiigh
<wxl> tsimonq2: go make a GCI task for him to fix it :)
<flocculant> they can't
<flocculant> if they can - then I will jump up and down so much - that you'll be getting a tsunami over your side of the pond :D
<flocculant> tsimonq2 wxl - anyway - I did my bit, made the bug invalid :D
<wxl> OH
<wxl> ok i see the problem
<wxl> it's not a testcase issue
<wxl> it's something the release manager can fix
<wxl> so off to you tsimonq2 XD
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> you 2 crack me up :)
<wxl> yeah it's a constant game of Not My Job™ XD
<flocculant> I could of course fix it as well - but I've been out of the house for 12 hours, had no tea, could eat a scabby dog, and am still sat in the motorbike waterproofs :P
<wxl> or at least: It's Your Job™
<wxl> we don't typically do this to other contributors :)
<flocculant> biab - when I dealt with various things ...
<wxl> o/
<tsimonq2> /
<wxl> oops he lost his head
<flocculant> oh noes
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah well TECHICALLY you're ALSO an RM but I guess this one time I'll JFDI ;)
<tsimonq2> *TECHNICALLY
<wxl> *TECHNICALLY*
<wxl> but *ACTUALLY*
<wxl> you are it :)
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<flocculant> it's like the Statler and Waldorf show in here :p
<tsimonq2> wxl: ugh give me the right testcase number
<flocculant> tsimonq2: it's in the bug report :p
<flocculant> 1700 if I'm right :)
<wxl> and flocculant is never wrong
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> if only that were so - I could make millions :p
<wxl> yeah i mean jeez look at trump
<wxl> he's a genius
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> stablye jeenius he is for sure :p
<wxl> a stable one at that, i hear
<flocculant> kerching
<wxl> i'm just going to go ahead and quietly drop this here. just pretend you didn't see anything. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WxNRtu8jh4
<flocculant> This video is not available
<wxl> aww fooey
<wxl> trump probably took it down
<wxl> it's "Mein Trumpf" by MDC
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Soo... I have no idea what I'm doing :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: How do I edit this from my end?
<wxl> well
<wxl> you know what i've always done?
<tsimonq2> No clue :)
<wxl> keep clicking at it until it works XD
<wxl> if you figured out how to fix the links for dot one i'm sure you can handle it
<wxl> tl;dr i don't know for sure
<wxl> not joking.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Here's the thing, I need to edit the test*suite*
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll poke around in the website source but I have a feeling I can't do that as a non-admin :/
<wxl> i KNOW there's a way to do it somehow
<wxl> i guess i'll log in and see if i can figure it out
<wxl> 1700 right?
 * tsimonq2 greps the source
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/299/edit
<wxl> which one is the WRONG one?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can't access that page.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> uhm
<wxl> oh really?
<wxl> are you logged in?
<tsimonq2> wxl: 1689 in Alternate is the wrong one
<tsimonq2> Yeah I'm logged in
<wxl> weird
<wxl> oh
<wxl> you know i do have perms others don't
<wxl> i'm not just release manager, i have testcase/qa-site status
<tsimonq2> How would I go about getting those if that's a thing people are willing to give me? :)
<wxl> well you might want to check with flocculant
<tsimonq2> flocculant: hi :)
<wxl> fixed it
<tsimonq2> k cool
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel
<wxl> i think that's what you want
<wxl> i'm also in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase but i doubt that gives top level admin access
<wxl> it's also possible it's hardcoded, as i believe general release manager access is
<wxl> like there's not *A* team one can get added to to mark things as ready/not
<wxl> there's a bunch of hardcoded teams
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-12
<flocculant> tsimonq2 wxl - from memory (at stupid o'clock) IF someone is a member of a flavour's release team - they should be fine to edit THAT flavours things on the tracker, you should when logging in have flavour-release as a Team Membership when logging in through SSO
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I tried, that's not possible.
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Unless ofc you think I'm missing something :)
<flocculant> mmm - then I think something is wrong at that end then for you
<flocculant> I was xubuntu-release and could do stuff for us
<flocculant> I'm now that plus ubuntu-testcase and ubuntu-qa-website-devel
<tsimonq2> hmm
 * flocculant is looking at the teams
<flocculant> hang on while I do that and get some tea ;)
<tsimonq2> Ok ;)
<flocculant> does Lubuntu have a release team on LP?
<flocculant> I think a lot of the oddities are because Ali and Phillw way back for lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Yeaaah, both of those people are gone now, let's correct any irregularities that might have shown up ;)
<flocculant> ok - well logical way to do this is:
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ~lubuntu-product-managers
<flocculant> have a Lubuntu Release team
<flocculant> add Lubuntu Release Team to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/+members#active
<flocculant> tsimonq2: that would do it - use that team
<tsimonq2> flocculant: k... I can't add it ;)
<flocculant> I guess gilir needs to try to add the team to the testcase one - then anyone can ping a testcase admin to approve
<tsimonq2> Sure, I'll give gilir a ping, thanks.
<flocculant> elopio or brian murray are probably the best bets as testcase admins
<tsimonq2> ok
<flocculant> other 2 are Nick and a canonical IS guy (if I remember his name correctly)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Here's the problem -- I can't request to add *anything*, it seems like a public team, so I'll give Leo or Bryan a ping tomorrow.
<flocculant> tbh (don't know how quick gilir is) might be quickest to just ping elopio or brian to do it
<flocculant> ha ha - yea :)
<flocculant> not looking at screen when typing ...
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> (to the first one, not confirming that you don't have a set of eyes ;P)
<flocculant> lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
<flocculant> budgie should be on that list too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I'll give Dustin a ping real quick then
<flocculant> if someone is in a release team - they can do stuff for their testsuites/cases on tracker
<flocculant> but of course many testcases are generic
<tsimonq2> Right
<flocculant> tsimonq2: might be useful for Dustin to be in this channel - better place to be chatting about tracker stuff than anywhere else
<tsimonq2> Right.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful 17.10.1] has been marked as ready
<flocculant> I DO watch what goes on at the manual testcase side like a hawk
<flocculant> and here's where I'm likely to ping people about that
<tsimonq2> Sent him a message...
<flocculant> who - we've been talking about 5 people and it's 5am :D
<flocculant> I assume dustin
<tsimonq2> Yes... ;)
<flocculant> oh my - what a silly playlist I've ended up with ... 9:13:09:23 long
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<flocculant> 1530 tracks lol
<flocculant> 99% of who you've likely never heard of ha ha
<tsimonq2> Probably not :D
<flocculant> you heard anything on the grapevine about lp build farms at all?
 * flocculant is jittery when no bionic updates for days :p
<flocculant> wxl - re your /lastlog stable
<flocculant> too early
<flocculant> wxl re your yotube link ... UK news today "Concerned about the welcome he would receive in the UK, the President is understood to be sending US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson instead."
<flocculant> there was a petition which 2 million people signed telling the govt to tell him not to come
<bashfulrobot> Hey flocculant! tsimonq2 asked me to pop on... What's up? Some discussion around budgie?
<flocculant> bashfulrobot: hi :)
<bashfulrobot> How goes?
<flocculant> does budgie have a release team on launchpad? if it does get it joined to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase
<flocculant> so you can do your tracker stuff
<flocculant> bashfulrobot: it's much too early in the morning - woke up 2 hours before alarm ...
<bashfulrobot> Let me check that out. Of the top of my head, I don't think so. I have never seen the testcase url before. And I was just auditing or permission tree in launchpad the other day.
<bashfulrobot> Ah man, that sucks (early). I'm jus finishing dinner here.
<flocculant> being in there means you can edit budgie stuff at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<flocculant> p[ackage one isn't used much - but can be useful
<bashfulrobot> flocculant I'll brb, just peeking at our linked LP accounts.
<bashfulrobot> that's better - on laptop now (was on mobile)
<bashfulrobot> flocculant looks like we do not have any links (or inherited) teams on LP that link up to hte ubuntu-testcase account
<bashfulrobot> The closest "release" team would probably just be our core group (we are pretty small at this point)
<flocculant> on LP?
<flocculant> and if it is - is it moderated?
<bashfulrobot> It is. https://launchpad.net/~budgie-remix
<bashfulrobot> Seems to be mor eof the original naming scheme before budgie became a flavour
<bashfulrobot> But that holds the core group.
<flocculant> I think you can just rename them - as an aside
<bashfulrobot> and it is moderated by fossfreedom.
<bashfulrobot> Probably could, but I'll speak to fossfreedom before I attempt.
<flocculant> ok - probably the best one to use then
<flocculant> I'm fairly confident fossfreedom and I have talked about tracker before
<flocculant> get it joined to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase so you can admin your stuff on tracker(s)
 * flocculant goes back to waking up :)
<bashfulrobot> I would use the https://launchpad.net/~budgie-remix team, as all of hte others include the bug testing people (207 members), where as the remix one is hte core 5.
<bashfulrobot> I will do so.
<bashfulrobot> flocculant actually, I thin kI'm going to get fossfreedom to create an actual release team and then I will request that one.
<flocculant> ok - makes sense
 * bashfulrobot thanks tsimonq2 and flocculant for the point in the right dirrection.
<flocculant> np - have a good rest of day
<bashfulrobot> you too@!
<tsimonq2> Thanks for coming bashfulrobot :)
<bashfulrobot> thanks for having me!
